# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ե՞րբ է անհրաժեշտ ասել այդ բառերը. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»

## Synopsys_vs_Lycos

Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:

----------


## Taurus

Վայ, դու էլ հո չասիր, Պիտի ասես այն ժամանակ , երբ սիրում ես :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վայ, դու էլ հո չասիր, Պիտի ասես այն ժամանակ , երբ սիրում ես


Ես էլ էի ուզում նույնն ասել: Երբ սիրում ես, ասա: Խաբելը լավ բան չէ  :LOL:

----------


## Selene

> Երբ սիրում ես, ասա: Խաբելը լավ բան չէ


Չասելը խաբել չեմ համարում,դրանք շատ տարբեր հասկացություններ են :Think:  
Իրոք երբ սիրում ես,պիտի արտահայտվես,միգուցե հենց արտահայտվելուց հետո անմիջապես պարզես, որ քո զգացմունքը փոխադարձ է :Love:  
Իսկ չարտահայտվելու դեպքում սիրելիիդ կորցնելու հավանականությունը մեծ է :Sad:

----------


## emo

> Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:


Ինչպես  ասում ես ՝ լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, ուրեմ այն ժամանակ, երբ համոզված ես որ սիրում ես, և  լսողի համար, ուրեմ նաև այն դեպքում երբ համոզված ես որ դիմացինտ՝ում պետք է ասես այդ բառերը, գոնե ցանկություն ունի այդ թեմայի շուրջ քո հետ խոսել, դա մինիմումը, իսկ լավ կլիներ ու իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կլիներ այն դեպքում երբ համոզված ես որ դիմացինտ ել քո հանդեպ անտարբեր չի ,առավելևս համոզված լինես որ սիրում է քեզ, այդ դեպքում :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, այդ բառերը սիրած էակին պետք է ասել ոչ միայն առաջին անգամ սեր խոստովանելիս, այլև հետագայում, երբ արդեն միասին եք։ Կարծում եմ՝ չկա այնպիսի մարդ, որի համար հաճելի չէ նորից ու նորից լսել, որ իրեն սիրում են։  :Smile:  Դրանք այն խոսքերն են, որոնք երբեք ավելորդ չեն ու երբեք չեն հնանում։  :Love:  Թեկուզ գիտես, որ նա քեզ սիրում է, միևնույն է, միշտ էլ հաճելի է այդ մասին լսելը։ Այնպես որ, կոչ եմ անում բոլոր իրար սիրողներին այդ կենարար բառերը չխնայել, հնարավորինս շատ ասեք ձեր սիրելիներին, որ սիրում եք։  :Wink:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Esmeralda

Կարծում եմ, որ իր մեջ մեծ պատասխանատվություն կրող այս նախադասությունը պետք չէ ասել այնքան, որ դառնա սովորական....

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կարծում եմ, որ իր մեջ մեծ պատասխանատվություն կրող այս նախադասությունը պետք չէ ասել այնքան, որ դառնա սովորական....


Ըստ իս, այդ բառերը երբեք չեն կարող սովորական դառնալ։ 
Իսկ «մեծ պատասխանատվություն կրող» ասելով՝ ի՞նչ նկատի ունես տվյալ դեպքում։ Այսինքն՝ դա կապ ունի՞ այդ նախադասությունը հաճախ ասելու հետ, թե՞...  :Think:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Այս բառերը ասելուց պետք է ամբողջ հոգով ու սրտով ասեն: Չոր ու կոպիտ ասված նմանատիպ բառերը մի կոպեկի արժեք չեն ունենա: Սրանք բացի բառեր լինելուց պիտի զգացմունք լինեն, արտահայտեն մարդու սրտում եղածը: Ու եթե ամեն անգամ ասելիս լսողը զգում է այդ բառերի էությունը այլ ոչ թե լոկ բառեր լսում, ապա նա գրավել է կյանքի ամենաբարձր գագաթնակետը՝ ՍԵՐԸ…

----------


## Esmeralda

> Ըստ իս, այդ բառերը երբեք չեն կարող սովորական դառնալ։ 
> Իսկ «մեծ պատասխանատվություն կրող» ասելով՝ ի՞նչ նկատի ունես տվյալ դեպքում։ Այսինքն՝ դա կապ ունի՞ այդ նախադասությունը հաճախ ասելու հետ, թե՞...


Ան ջան... Իմ կարծիքով այդ նախադասությունն իր մեջ շատ մեծ պատասխանատվություն է կրում, քանի  որ սիրելը կատակ չէ... Մարդիկ հաճախ շփոթում են սիրելն ու սիրահարված լինելը, իսկ ասել մարդուն, որ սիրում ես... դա շատ լուրջ արարք է... (չգիտեմ, կարողանում եմ բացատրել մտքինս, թե ոչ :Sad:  )...

Իսկ սովորական դառնալու առումով ասեմ, որ հաճախ լսում ես այդ նախադասությունը, իսկապես հաճելի է... սակայն եթե երբեմն ես լսում, շատ ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն է ունենում... Եթե մի իմաստուն խոսք անընդհատ կարդում եմ, ինձ սկսում է սովորական թվալ... Այդպես էլ "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ "-ը...

----------


## PlesOk

ասել այն ժամանակ,երբ պատրաստ լինես ասելու  :Yes:

----------


## Guest

Ես ինչքան հասկանում եմ հարցը առաջին անգամ այդ բառերի ասելու մասին ա:  :Think:  




> ասել այն ժամանակ,երբ պատրաստ լինես ասելու


 :Nono:  Հենց հակառակը: Այն ժամանակ երբ նա պատրաստ է լսելու:

----------


## Firegirl777

Անձամբ ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է այդ բառերը լսելը, բայց և չեմ սիրում երբ դրանք ասվում են հենց այնպես, ուղղակի ասվելու համար...

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մի անգամ մտածված կերպով փախել եմ այդպիսի խոստովանություն լսելուց: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ դրանք ասվելու էին միայն ասվելու համար, ոչ, առկա էր նաև զգացմունքը: Պարզապես փախա, քանի որ պատասխան չունեի, չէի ուզում մերժման ցավով նրա հոգին պարուրել, չէի կարող դրական պատասխան տալ…միակ ելքը թույլ չտալն էր այդ խոսքերն ասելը…

----------


## Firegirl777

Իսկ ես մի քանի անգամ ստիպված եմ եղել մերժել այդ զգացումը, խորին ցավ եմ ապրել իմ մեջ ու խղճացել այդ մարդուն, քանզի գիտեմ ինչ է նշանակում մերժված լինել, բայց ավելի լավ ե դառը ճշմարտությունը, քան քաղցր սուտը, որը հետագայում ավելի մեծ ցավ կպատճառի, հիմնականում միշտ էլ վախեցել եմ այդ բառերից, քանզի շատերը նույնիսկ կարճ ժամանակ ինձ ճանաչելով պատրաստե ն եղել դա ասել, չնայած դա ուղղակի հրապուրանք է եղել, ես ասել եմ այդ բառերը առաջին անգամ միանգամայն անկեղծությամբ, իսկ երկրոդ անգամ միայն նրա համար, որ դիմացի անձնավորությունը, որին շատ էի հավանում ու հավանում եմ, բայց չեմ սիրել, իրեն լավ զգա, բայց ինչպես փորձը ցույց տվեց ավելի լավ է ճիշտն ասել, եթե սեր չկա չի էլ կարող լինել ինչքան էլ ժամանակ անցնի...
Իսկ ահա ամենահետաքրքիր դեպքը երորդը, երբ ինձ այդպես էլ ԹՈՒՅԼ ՉՏՎԵՑ ասել այդ թանկարժեք բառերը, ինքն էր ինձ հրահրում դրանք ասելու, ստիպում հասկանալ, որ սիրում եմ, չնայած ամեն կերպ մերժում էի այդ հանգամանքը, բայց երբ գալիս էր րոպեն, երբ պատրաստ էի ասել ամեն ինչ ու խոստովանել փակում էր բերանս , բերելով հակառակ մտքեր ու ապացուցելով որ չեմ սիորւմ նրան, ու այդպես էլ գաղտնիք մնաց ինձ համար սիրում էր ինձ իրոք թե ոչ, իսկ ԵՍ ՔԵԶ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ բառերը ասվեցին սմս-ի օգնությամբ իսկ դա իրական չի ու չես կարող իմանալ անկեղծ է ասվածը, թե ոչ:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Idealistka

Ասել այն ժամանակ,երբ սիրտդ ասի :Love:  ,նա "տուկ-տուկ" կանի,դու էլ կհասկանաս՝ ահա այդ պահը,շուտ ասա,բաց մի՛ թող: Ճիշտ չէ՞:

----------


## Synopsys_vs_Lycos

> Մի անգամ մտածված կերպով փախել եմ այդպիսի խոստովանություն լսելուց: Ոչ թե նրա համար, որ դրանք ասվելու էին միայն ասվելու համար, ոչ, առկա էր նաև զգացմունքը: Պարզապես փախա, քանի որ պատասխան չունեի, չէի ուզում մերժման ցավով նրա հոգին պարուրել, չէի կարող դրական պատասխան տալ…միակ ելքը թույլ չտալն էր այդ խոսքերն ասելը…


Իսկ չես կարծում , որ ավելի լավ է արագ մերժել, քան դանդաղ ( հավերժ չես փախնելու) :

----------


## Goga

Երբ համոզված լինես, որ իրոք դա ադպես է և մի քիչ էլ այդ նույնը զգաս դիմացինիցդ :Love:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Իսկ ես մի քանի անգամ ստիպված եմ եղել մերժել այդ զգացումը, խորին ցավ եմ ապրել իմ մեջ ու խղճացել այդ մարդուն, քանզի գիտեմ ինչ է նշանակում մերժված լինել, բայց ավելի լավ ե դառը ճշմարտությունը, քան քաղցր սուտը, որը հետագայում ավելի մեծ ցավ կպատճառի:


Ես համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ ավելի լավ է մերժել եթե չես սիրում, բայց խղճալ պետք չէ, եթե դու այսքանը հասկանում էս և մերժում էս դա լիովին բավական է:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:


Նորո ջան, համաձայն եմ քո հետ, դա շատ-շատ լուրջ քայլ է: Մտածում եմ այսպես. կա երկու ծայրահեղություն, որոնց դեպքում կարելի է ասել այդ խոսքերը.
1. Երբ սիրում ես, բայց ոչ մի հույս չկա, այդ ժամանակ քեզ ոչինչ չի մնում անելու, բացի սիրո խոստովանություն անելուց, քանի որ դա միակ բանն է, որը կարող է ինչ-որ բան փոխել նրա մոտ:
2. Երբ սիրում ես և զգում ես, որ այդ սերը փոխադարձ է, ապա կարիք չկա հապաղելու, ասա այն, ինչ զգում ես, դրանից ճիշտ բան չկա:
Հ.Գ. Խոսքս այն դեպքերի մասին է, երբ դու 100 տոկոսով վստահ ես քո զգացմունքների վրա, իրոք սիրում ես: :Smile:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չասելը խաբել չեմ համարում,դրանք շատ տարբեր հասկացություններ են 
> Իրոք երբ սիրում ես,պիտի արտահայտվես,միգուցե հենց արտահայտվելուց հետո անմիջապես պարզես, որ քո զգացմունքը փոխադարձ է


Ես ոչ թե չասելու մասին էի ասում, այլ այն ժամանակ ասելու, երբ չես սիրում: Հիմա գիտեմ, որ շատերն ինձ վրա են հարձակվելու, բայց ես երկար ժամանակ չասելն էլ եմ խաբել համարում: Բացատրեմ: Այդ դեպքում խաբում ես քո հարաբերություններով: 
Հենց իմ կյանքից օրինակ բերեմ: Մի հոգու սիրում էի, բայց ինձ այնպես էի պահում, ասես նա իմ ոխերիմ թշնամին լիներ: Ես նրան խաբում էի:

----------


## Selene

> Ես ոչ թե չասելու մասին էի ասում, այլ այն ժամանակ ասելու, երբ չես սիրում: Այդ դեպքում խաբում ես քո հարաբերություններով: Մի հոգու սիրում էի, բայց ինձ այնպես էի պահում, ասես նա իմ ոխերիմ թշնամին լիներ: Ես նրան խաբում էի:


Այո,այդ դեպքում համաձայն եմ խաբելու հետ,երբ չես սիրում ու ասում ես :Angry2:  
ԲԱյց քո դեպքում դու ավելի շուտ քեզ էիր «խաբում»,հետո նոր այդ տղային :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այո,այդ դեպքում համաձայն եմ խաբելու հետ,երբ չես սիրում ու ասում ես 
> ԲԱյց քո դեպքում դու ավելի շուտ քեզ էիր «խաբում»,հետո նոր այդ տղային


Չէ՛, հարգելի՛ս, ես իմ զգացմունքների վրա վստահ եմ եղել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան... Իմ կարծիքով այդ նախադասությունն իր մեջ շատ մեծ պատասխանատվություն է կրում, քանի  որ սիրելը կատակ չէ... Մարդիկ հաճախ շփոթում են սիրելն ու սիրահարված լինելը, իսկ ասել մարդուն, որ սիրում ես... դա շատ լուրջ արարք է... (չգիտեմ, կարողանում եմ բացատրել մտքինս, թե ոչ )...


Պատասխանատվությունը ինքնին հասկանալի է։ Բնական է, որ սեր խոստովանողը պետք է լիովին գիտակցի այդ բառերի լրջությունը և դրա հետ կապված պատասխանատվությունը, ինչպես նաև պետք է համոզված լինի իր զգացմունքների մեջ։ Երբ խոսում էի այդ բառերը հաճախակի ասելու մասին, բնականաբար, նկատի ունեի պատասխանատվության գիտակցման ու այդ բառերի արտահայտած իմաստը խորությամբ զգալու դեպքում, հակառակ դեպքում դա հանցագործություն եմ համարում։




> Իսկ սովորական դառնալու առումով ասեմ, որ հաճախ լսում ես այդ նախադասությունը, իսկապես հաճելի է... սակայն եթե երբեմն ես լսում, շատ ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն է ունենում... Եթե մի իմաստուն խոսք անընդհատ կարդում եմ, ինձ սկսում է սովորական թվալ... Այդպես էլ "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ "-ը...


Չգիտեմ, այս հարցում գուցե մարդկանց կարծիքները մի քիչ տարբեր են. անձամբ ես նախընտրում եմ հաճախակի և՛ ասել, և՛ լսել այդ բառերը, և, պատկերացրու, դրանից սովորական չեն դառնում դրանք։  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց 



> Հիմա գիտեմ, որ շատերն ինձ վրա են հարձակվելու, բայց ես երկար ժամանակ չասելն էլ եմ խաբել համարում: Բացատրեմ: Այդ դեպքում խաբում ես քո հարաբերություններով: 
> Հենց իմ կյանքից օրինակ բերեմ: Մի հոգու սիրում էի, բայց ինձ այնպես էի պահում, ասես նա իմ ոխերիմ թշնամին լիներ: Ես նրան խաբում էի:


Համաձայն չեմ, որ պարզապես չասելը խաբել է նշանակում։  :Stop:  Եթե համոզված չես, որ դիմացինդ կիսում է քո զգացմունքները, իսկ երբ համոզված ես, որ չի կիսում՝ առավել ևս, ապա մեծ մասամբ ասելը կամ իմաստ չունի, այսինքն՝ ոչինչ չի փոխի դեպի լավը, կամ էլ ավելի վատ՝ կարող է նույնիսկ դեպի վատը փոխել։ Ես համարում եմ, որ շատ դեպքերում լռելն ավելի ճիշտ է։ 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ մարդը, սիրելով հանդերձ, ցույց տալիս, իբր այդ մարդուն վերաբերվում է որպես ոխերիմ թշնամու, ապա դա իսկապես խաբել եմ համարում, չնայած դրա համար էլ կարող են քիչ թե շատ լուրջ պատճառներ լինել, բայց դրանից խաբեությունը, իհարկե, չի վերանում։ Տարիներ առաջ ես էլ եմ նման բան արել...  :Blush:  Բայց հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ հիմա համանման իրավիճակում շատ առումներով այլ կերպ կվարվեի։  :Think:

----------


## Selene

> Մեջբերում:
> Sladkaya-ի խոսքերից
> Այո,այդ դեպքում համաձայն եմ խաբելու հետ,երբ չես սիրում ու ասում ես 
> ԲԱյց քո դեպքում դու ավելի շուտ քեզ էիր «խաբում»,հետո նոր այդ տղային 
> Չէ՛, հարգելի՛ս, ես իմ զգացմունքների վրա վստահ եմ եղել:


Սիրելի Բյուրակն ջան եթե ուշադիր ես,ապա ես ի նկատի ունեմ,որ նման պահելաձևով փորձելով  իրենից թաքցնել քո զգացմունքները ու արհեստականորեն քեզ տրամադրել իբր նա քո ոխերիմ թշնամին է՝ արդյունքում ստացվում է,որ քեզ էլ ես չակերտավոր ասած խաբել:Ես այդպես եմ կարծում,թե չէ չեմ կասկածում,որ դու չես սիրել այդ տղային :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դու զուր մի փորձիր քո տեսանկյունից մեկնաբանել, թե ինչու եմ ես այդպես պահել: Ես կարող եմ խաբել քեզ, կարող եմ խաբել հենց այդ մարդուն, կարող եմ խաբել բոլոր ակումբցիներին իրար հետ վերցրած, ամբողջ աշխարհին, բայց ես չեմ ուզում ու չեմ էլ խաբում ինքս ինձ, չեմ կարող խաբել Աստծուն:
Ես ինձ չէի համոզում, որ նա իմ ոխերիմ թշնամին է, ես գիտեի, որ այդպես չէ: Ես ինքս ինձ չեմ ասել. «Նա քո ոխերիմ թշնամին է», ինքս ինձ ասել եմ. «Ես սիրում եմ նրան», իսկ նրան ասել եմ. «Ես քեզնից զզվում եմ»:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 



> Համաձայն չեմ, որ պարզապես չասելը խաբել է նշանակում։  Եթե համոզված չես, որ դիմացինդ կիսում է քո զգացմունքները, իսկ երբ համոզված ես, որ չի կիսում՝ առավել ևս, ապա մեծ մասամբ ասելը կամ իմաստ չունի, այսինքն՝ ոչինչ չի փոխի դեպի լավը, կամ էլ ավելի վատ՝ կարող է նույնիսկ դեպի վատը փոխել։ Ես համարում եմ, որ շատ դեպքերում լռելն ավելի ճիշտ է։


Եթե դու չես ասում, նշանակում է անկեղծ չես, իսկ անկեղծ չլինելուց ես զզվում եմ: Ինչպես էլ շարունակվեն հարաբերությունները, բոլոր դեպքերում գտնում եմ, որ պետք է ասել:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ե՞րբ է անհրաժեշտ ասել այդ բառերը. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» 


Ոչ մեկ չի կարա որոշի երբ է անհրաժեշտ, որովհետև ԷԴ բառերը դու չես ասում ,սիրտդ է ասում:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Synopsys_vs_Lycos

> Ե՞րբ է անհրաժեշտ ասել այդ բառերը. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» 
> 
> 
> Ոչ մեկ չի կարա որոշի երբ է անհրաժեշտ, որովհետև ԷԴ բառերը դու չես ասում ,սիրտդ է ասում:


Սիրտը զգւմա, խելքը ղեկավարում: Ասում ես գիտակցելով, ուրեմն որոշում ես ԴՈՒ

----------


## Արսեն

> Դու զուր մի փորձիր քո տեսանկյունից մեկնաբանել, թե ինչու եմ ես այդպես պահել: Ես կարող եմ խաբել քեզ, կարող եմ խաբել հենց այդ մարդուն, կարող եմ խաբել բոլոր ակումբցիներին իրար հետ վերցրած, ամբողջ աշխարհին, բայց ես չեմ ուզում ու չեմ էլ խաբում ինքս ինձ, չեմ կարող խաբել Աստծուն:
> Ես ինձ չէի համոզում, որ նա իմ ոխերիմ թշնամին է, ես գիտեի, որ այդպես չէ: Ես ինքս ինձ չեմ ասել. «Նա քո ոխերիմ թշնամին է», ինքս ինձ ասել եմ. «Ես սիրում եմ նրան», իսկ նրան ասել եմ. «Ես քեզնից զզվում եմ»:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
> 
> Եթե դու չես ասում, նշանակում է անկեղծ չես, իսկ անկեղծ չլինելուց ես զզվում եմ: Ինչպես էլ շարունակվեն հարաբերությունները, բոլոր դեպքերում գտնում եմ, որ պետք է ասել:



 :Smile:  Բյուրական ջան ասեմ որ քո ասածներին համամիտ եմ, այսինքն որ *ամեն դեպքում* խաբելը լավ բան չի, դա ես չեմ ընդունում, իսկ ամենակարևորը որ մարդ հենց իրեն չի խաբում, չի փորձում իրեն արդարացնել իրեն իսկ աչքից ընկնելու համար…: ես շար եմ ցավում որ մարդիկ ստիպված, ինչ որ իրադրություններից ելնելով, կամ էլ կոմպլեքսների պատճառով, փորձում են արդարացնել իրենց «սուտ խոսելը», անկեղծ չլինելը: բայց դա սխալ է: Չես պատկերացնում ինչ է նշանակում անկեղծ լինել ու փոխադարձ զգալ դա:  
իսկ այդ խոսքերի վերաբերյալ, թե երբ պետք է ասվեն, իմ կարծիքով պարզ է, այն ժամանակ երբ վստահ ես որ ՉԷՍ ԽԱԲՈՒՄ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ այդ խոսքերի վերաբերյալ, թե երբ պետք է ասվեն, իմ կարծիքով պարզ է, այն ժամանակ երբ վստահ ես որ ՉԷՍ ԽԱԲՈՒՄ:


Դա ուրիշ հարց է  :Wink:

----------


## Selene

> Դու զուր մի փորձիր քո տեսանկյունից մեկնաբանել, թե ինչու եմ ես այդպես պահել:


Ես չեմ փորձում ու բնավ էլ ցանկություն չունեմ մեկնաբանալու քո պահվածքը հարգելիս :Wink:  Ուղղակի գրել եմ այն,ինչ մտածել եմ այդ պահին :Think:  Քանի որ այս գրառումը թեմայի հետ քիչ է կապված.միայն ասեմ,որ երբ բառը չակերտավոր ես օգտագործում,իմաստն արդեն այլ է լինում… :Ok:  
Հ.Գ.Հուսով եմ այս գրառումս պակաս ծայրահեղ ընդունելության կարժանանա և իրար կհասկանանք :Wink:

----------


## PlesOk

> Ես ինչքան հասկանում եմ հարցը առաջին անգամ այդ բառերի ասելու մասին ա:  
> 
> 
> 
>  Հենց հակառակը: Այն ժամանակ երբ նա պատրաստ է լսելու:


կամ  էլ միասին  երբ դու  պատրաստ  էս  ասելու  իսկ  նա  լսելու

----------


## CactuSoul

-Այն ժամանակ, երբ չես կարող չասել :Love:  …

----------


## Kita

այն ժամանակ, երբ հանկարծ զգացիր, որ իսկապես սիրում ես և պետք չէ ժամանակ փնտրել, թե չէ այդ փնտրելու ընթացքում շատ բան կկորցնես...պետք է ուղղակի ասել, անիմաստ է ժամանակ փնտրել... մեկ է երբեք չես հասկանա երբ է ճիշտ ժամանակը...
ամենը փոփոխական և ով գիտե երբ կփոխվի... :Sad:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Stalker

Երբ որ հաստատ համոզված ես քո զգացմունքներում: Երբ որ ժամերով քեզ չես համոզում "հիմա ասեմ" այլ ողղակի ասում ես ապրելով ետ երեք բառով:
Երբ որ ետ ասելիս մոռանում ես ամեն ինչ ու լինում եք դուք երկուսով ամբողջ տիեզերքում ու դրանից դուրս:
 :Love:

----------


## Մանոն

> Երբ որ հաստատ համոզված ես քո զգացմունքներում: Երբ որ ժամերով քեզ չես համոզում "հիմա ասեմ" այլ ողղակի ասում ես ապրելով ետ երեք բառով:
> Երբ որ ետ ասելիս մոռանում ես ամեն ինչ ու լինում եք դուք երկուսով ամբողջ տիեզերքում ու դրանից դուրս:


Վերջապես սպասված խոսքեր…Շատ ճիշտ ես ասում *Ֆանտոմ*, որովհետև, երբ համոզված ես լինում զգացմունքներիդ մեջ, չասել այլևս չես կարող:  Որովհետև սիրող մարդու բանականությունը ետ է մղվում սրտի կողմից, ու խոսքդ ենթարկվում է միայն զգացմունքիդ: Չկան դրանից գեղեցիկ խոսքեր. «*Ես քեզ սիրում եմ*», ու չկա ժամանակ, որը որոշի ասել կամ չասել դրանք, որովհետև սիրտն է այն թելադրում, իսկ սրտին չես հրամայի…Ու պետք չէ հաշվել, թե քանի անգամ է այն ասվում, տեղին է ասվում, թե՞ ոչ: Պարզապես այն բխվում է հոգուց ու ամեն անգամ կրկնվելով՝  կրկնապատկում է և *սերը*՝ մարդկային առեղծված  այդ զգացմունքը… :Love:

----------


## ihusik

Ֆանտոմ-ի ու Manon-ի գրածն կարդալուց ասես հոգիս բարձրացավ երջանկությունից մինչ Տիեզերքի վեհ ու գեղեցիկ ոլորտները...

----------


## Array

Պետք ա ասել ոչ թե են ժամանակ,երբ զգում ես ,որ սիրում ես( շատ դեպքերում այդպես վարվել ուղղակի պետք չէ),այլ երբ զգում ես, որ պահն հասունացել է,երբ քո ասելուց հետո նա կլսի

----------


## John

> Ե՞րբ է անհրաժեշտ ասել այդ բառերը. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»


այն ժամանակ, երբ գոնե մի քիչ հույս ունես, որ սերդ փոխադարձ է… հակառակ դեպքում ասելն անիմաստ է…

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Guest

> այն ժամանակ, երբ գոնե մի քիչ հույս ունես, որ սերդ փոխադարձ է… հակառակ դեպքում ասելն անիմաստ է…


Էլի ճիզտ ա…  :Smile:

----------


## electrical_storm

Չէ՛, դա կապ չունի… Երբ սիրում ես,լինումա շատ անգամ,երբ պարզապես ուզում ես ասել,արտահայտվել, ու,եթե չասես էտ աղջկան,կմեռնես,թեկուզ գիտես որ հաստատ չէ պիտի ասի…բայց պիտի ասես,որ հանգստանաս:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Array

> Երբ սիրում ես,լինումա շատ անգամ,երբ պարզապես ուզում ես ասել,արտահայտվել, ու,եթե չասես էտ աղջկան,կմեռնես,թեկուզ գիտես որ հաստատ չէ պիտի ասի…բայց պիտի ասես,որ հանգստանաս


Հետո ինչ,ուրեմն պիտի դիմանաս,եթե զգում ես,որ ժամանակը չի

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

> Չէ՛, դա կապ չունի… Երբ սիրում ես,լինումա շատ անգամ,երբ պարզապես ուզում ես ասել,արտահայտվել, ու,եթե չասես էտ աղջկան,կմեռնես,թեկուզ գիտես որ հաստատ* չէ պիտի ասի*…բայց պիտի ասես,որ հանգստանաս:


Որ կողմից նայում եմ "*ես քեզ սիրում եմ*" արտահայտության մեջ* ՀԱՐՑ* չեմ տեսնում :Xeloq:  , ինչից կլինի: 
Ինչ ա նշանակում "չէ կասի", թե արդեն "ես քե սիրում եմ"-ով "պարզապես զգացմունքները արտահայտելու, ասելու"- մեջ* հարց? կա? *

----------


## Ars

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով էդ 3 կարևոր բառերը պետք ա ասել միայն են ժամանակ երբ համարյա թե համոզված ես որ պատասխանը դրական լինի Մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով որ շատերը հաճույք են ստանում ՄԵՐԺԵԼՈՎ  :Ok:   :LOL:

----------


## Stalker

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով էդ 3 կարևոր բառերը պետք ա ասել միայն են ժամանակ երբ համարյա թե համոզված ես որ պատասխանը դրական լինի Մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով որ շատերը հաճույք են ստանում ՄԵՐԺԵԼՈՎ


Այդ բառերը ասելուվ դու ասում ես այն ինչ զգում ես ոչ թէ հարց ես տալիս: Ու դա պետք է ասես անկախ նրանից թէ ինչ կասի դիմացինը: Դու արտահայտում ես քո ներսի ջերմությունը սիրածդ էակի հանդեպ ու չես կարող կանխագուշակել դիմացինիդ պատասխանը, քանի դեռ չես ասել այդ բառերը, որովհետև չգիտես թէ ինչ ուժ ունեն դրանք ու ինչի կարող են հանգեցնել եթե ասում ես սրտանց, ապրելով դրանով  :Love:

----------


## electrical_storm

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով էդ 3 կարևոր բառերը պետք ա ասել միայն են ժամանակ երբ համարյա թե համոզված ես որ պատասխանը դրական լինի Մանավանդ հաշվի առնելով որ շատերը հաճույք են ստանում ՄԵՐԺԵԼՈՎ


հա դե պետքա նայես մի քիչ էլ նորմալ աղջիկ լինի, նոր ասես, թե չե ամեն մի փախխխած ծիտիկի հո չե՞ս ասի… թեման կոչվումա »Երբ....բլա-բլա-բլա», ոչ թե «Ո՞Ւմ...բլա-բլա-բլա», դրա համար չենք անդրադառնում էտ ասպեկտին՝ ի սկզբանե ընդունելով, որ գիտես ում ես ասում…

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "*կպատասխանի*", ինչ ա նշանակում "*նորմալ աղջիկ լինի*":
Ինձ թվում էր "*ես քեզ սիրում եմ*" ասում ես, երբ *դու նրան սիրում ես*, թե՞...

Միայն զարմանում եմ, վախենում ու հիասթափվում...  :Sad:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ծով

Հենց որ մտածում ես անհրաժեշտության մասին ամեն ինչ անիմաստ ա դառնում…
պարզապես պետք չէ շահարկել այդ բառերը…
Անկախ սեռից, պահեք այդ բառերը միայն նրա համար, ում որ իսկապես կզգաք, որ սիրում եք…/շահարկումը կարծում եմ հատկապես հանդիպում է տղաների մոտ/։
միշտ մտածել եմ, որ այդ բառերը նախորոք որոշված ժամանակ չեն ունենում…արտաբերվում են ինքնըստինքյան, անժամանակ…

----------


## Mesrop

ես ինչքան մտածել եմ, գնացելեմ ուրիշ բան եմ ասել…  :Smile: 
պետքա ասել են ժամանակ, երբ զգումես որ ատդուշի ես ասում… դրանից կարգին բան չկա… դու համոզված ես քո վրա, արդեն նրա կարծիքը պետք էլ չի հաշվի առնել… դու պարզապես ուզում ես տեղյակ պահել նրան այդ մասին…  :Love:

----------


## Wisper

Ուզում եմ մի *հարց* տալ *աղջիկներին*
Կա՞ մեկը ով երբևէ մի տղայի ասել է <<ես քեզ սիրում եմ>>
Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել միայն *անկեղծ և լրջով*  :Cool:

----------


## Amaru

երևի հարցը էտքան էլ ճիշտ չտվեցիր  :Smile:   այսինքն՝ առաջի՞նը խոստովանել, թե՞ պարզապես ասել  :Jpit:

----------


## Selene

> Ուզում եմ մի *հարց* տալ *աղջիկներին*
> Կա՞ մեկը ով երբևէ մի տղայի ասել է <<ես քեզ սիրում եմ>>
> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել միայն *անկեղծ և լրջով*


Երբ սիրում ես ու դա փոխադարձ է, երբ զգում ես , որ քո կողքին իրոք արժանի մարդ է ՝ շուրթերիցդ այդ խոսքերը լսելու, ապա ինչո՞ւ չասես :Love:  (խոսքս  առաջինը խոստովանելուն չի վերաբերում :Ok:  )Ես անձամբ կասեմ :Blush:  
Չեմ կարծում, որ աղջկա կողմից  <<ես քեզ սիրում եմ>> արտահայտություն անելը ինչ-որ քննադատելի կամ պախարակելի է :Xeloq:  Եթե աղջկան հաճելի է լսել սիրո խոստովանություն, ապա երբեմն կարելի է նման հաճույքից տղային ևս չզրկել:Իհարկե ոչ ամեն վայրկյան կրկնել, որպեսզի այդ խոսքերի հաճելիությունը,  համն ու հոտը պահպանվի :Tongue:  
Դե երևի պատասխանս համապատասխանում է Wisper-ի խնդրանքին՝ *անկեղծ և լրջով* է :Smile:

----------


## Wisper

Հարցս լավ չհասկացաք երևի
Ասում էի ա՞րդյոք կա մեկը որ գործնականում ասել է տղային այդ բառերը  :Cool:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Ծով

> Հարցս լավ չհասկացաք երևի
> Ասում էի ա՞րդյոք կա մեկը որ գործնականում ասել է տղային այդ բառերը


Ի՜նչ կարևոր հարց…մեկը ես եմ/կարծում եմ միակը չեմ :Think:  /…
Կյանքում չեմ ասել «ես քեզ սիրում եմ» բառերը…
Հետո՞…ինչ… :Think:

----------


## Amaru

Դրա մեջ ի՞նչ տարօրինակ կամ զարմանալի բան կա որ...

----------


## Lethal Sweetness

Կարցում եմ պետք է ասել այն ջամանակ, երբ համոզված ես որ ընկերդ քեզ լիովին սիրում է:

----------


## Wisper

> Կարցում եմ պետք է ասել այն ջամանակ, երբ համոզված ես որ ընկերդ քեզ լիովին սիրում է:


Ես իմ տված հարցով հենց այն եմ ապացուցել որ աղջիկները երբեք համոզված չեն լինում
տղայի մեջ  :Sad:  
Եթե տենց չլիներ գոնե մի աղջիկ կգտնվեր որ կասեր որ ասել է այդ բառերը մի տղայի  :Think:  
վսյոտակի համաձայնվեք ճիշտ եմ ասում  :Cool:

----------


## Selene

> Ես իմ տված հարցով հենց այն եմ ապացուցել որ աղջիկները երբեք համոզված չեն լինում
> տղայի մեջ  
> Եթե տենց չլիներ գոնե մի աղջիկ կգտնվեր որ կասեր որ ասել է այդ բառերը մի տղայի  
> վսյոտակի համաձայնվեք ճիշտ եմ ասում


Wisper թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել քո ապացույցի հետ :Wink:  Այն, ինչ ճիշտ է երեք մարդու համար, չի կարող ճիշտ լինել բոլորի դեպքում միանշանակ :Smile:  Իմ նախորդ գրառումը լրիվ պատասխանում է քո հարցին, ուղղակի ոչ միշտ է պետք բառ առ բառ ամեն ինչ գրել :Wink:  
Երբեմն գրված բառերի ետևում ավելի շատ իմաստ կա :Ok:   Երբ սերն իրոք անկեղծ ու փոխադարձ է, ուրեմն վստահ ու համոզված ես այդ տղայի և նրա զգացմունքների հարցում, հակառակ դեպքում դա կամ հրապուրանք է, կամ էլ ժամանակավոր ու հպանցիկ սիրահարություն, արդյունքում էլ ծագում է անվստահությունն ու համոզված չլինելը: Նման դեպքում էլ  դե ճիշտ է այդ բառերը տղային չասելը :Xeloq:  

Հ.Գ. Իրականում համոզված եմ, որ կան աղջիկներ, որոնք  ասել են տղային այդ շատ կարևոր խոսքերը, պարզապես այստեղ չեն ցանկանում գրել այդ մասին :Wink:   Դե դա մի քիչ անձնական է յուրաքանչյուրի համար :Ok:

----------


## Wisper

> Wisper թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել քո ապացույցի հետ Այն, ինչ ճիշտ է երեք մարդու համար, չի կարող ճիշտ լինել բոլորի դեպքում միանշանակ Իմ նախորդ գրառումը լրիվ պատասխանում է քո հարցին, ուղղակի ոչ միշտ է պետք բառ առ բառ ամեն ինչ գրել 
> Երբեմն գրված բառերի ետևում ավելի շատ իմաստ կա  Երբ սերն իրոք անկեղծ ու փոխադարձ է, ուրեմն վստահ ու համոզված ես այդ տղայի և նրա զգացմունքների հարցում, հակառակ դեպքում դա կամ հրապուրանք է, կամ էլ ժամանակավոր ու հպանցիկ սիրահարություն, արդյունքում էլ ծագում է անվստահությունն ու համոզված չլինելը: Նման դեպքում էլ  դե ճիշտ է այդ բառերը տղային չասելը 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Իրականում համոզված եմ, որ կան աղջիկներ, որոնք  ասել են տղային այդ շատ կարևոր խոսքերը, պարզապես այստեղ չեն ցանկանում գրել այդ մասին  Դե դա մի քիչ անձնական է յուրաքանչյուրի համար



Ապրես! Իմ տակտիկական հարցերը բերեցին սպասվող պատասխանին  :Hands Up:  
Ասեմ նաև որ ես ինքս երբևիցե այդ խոսքերը լրջով չեմ ասել որտեվ չի եղել էն մեկը որին կարելի էր ասել  :Sad:   Բայց ինչևէ ես չեմ հուսահատվում  :Smile:   Հույսով եմ կգտնեմ այն միակին  :Wink:  
Mesrop-ին էլ ասեմ որ մենք էլ իրան ենք սիրում բայց շատ մի ոգևորվի...  :LOL:   :Lol2:

----------


## Ars

Ես էլ էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ ավելացնեմ, որ էդ երեք  բառերը պետք ա ասել միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ լիովին վստահ ես, որ  դրական պատասխանը կլինի: Թե չէ հակառակ դեպքում ասում ես ու քեզ-քեզ տանջվում: Ճիշտ չեմ ասում?????????? :Ok:

----------


## Բարեկամ

... երբ *նկատի*  ունես 
/when you mean it/ 
 - կներեք, բայց որոշ արտահայտություններ այլ լեզուներով ավելի դիպուկ են արտահայտում միտքդ, ինչպես  օրինակ վերոնշյալը. դա գալիս է ոչ թե լեզվի առանձնահատկությունից, այլ հասարակական ընկալումներից  :Pardon:

----------


## Ars

Նկատի ունեմ միայն էն ժամանակ, երբ ներքուստ համոզված ես, որ դիմացինդ կասի "ՀԱ" կամ էլ գոնե "ՉԷ", բայց որ էդ "ՉԷ"-ից թույլ "ՀԱ"-ի "հոտ" գա: Հույս ունեմ կարողացա փոխանցեմ են ինչ որ կարծում եմ: Կրկնում եմ, որ եթե, իմ կարծիքով, էդ համոզվածությունը չլինի ուրեմն մեծ հավանականություն կա, որ ամենաքիչը քեզ կզգաս մերժված: :Ok:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Kapitan

Այդ գեղեցիկ բառերը  «ԵՍ ՔԵԶ  ՍԻՐՈԻՄ ԵՄ» ոչ  թե լեզվի կամ ուղեղի աշխատանք է,  :Think:  ,այլ սրտի , հոգու գերագույն զգացմունք:
Հոգու խորքում՝ սիրտը զգալով, որ պետք են այդ բառերը արտահայտվեն , աշխատացնում է ուղեղին , որն էլ իր հերթին լեզվին: 
Երևի թե այդ պատճառով ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, թե երբ պետք է ասվի.« Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»:
Ոչ ոք չի կարող հոգուն թելադրել, հոգին ինքն է զգում այդ ամենը:

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

Իմ կարծիքով այդ 3 բառերը երբեք չպետք է բարձրաձայն հնչեն...դրանք շատ խորը իմաստ ունեն, և երբ սերը խոսքերով են արտահայտում, արդեն կորչում է ամբողջ իմաստը... սերը պետք է արարքներով արտահայտել...

----------


## Root

> Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:


Անհրաժեշտ է ասել .... Համբուրելուց հետո ... որպեսզի բացատրեք համբուրելու պատճառը  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ես իմ տված հարցով հենց այն եմ ապացուցել որ աղջիկները երբեք համոզված չեն լինում
> տղայի մեջ  
> Եթե տենց չլիներ գոնե մի աղջիկ կգտնվեր որ կասեր որ ասել է այդ բառերը մի տղայի  
> վսյոտակի համաձայնվեք ճիշտ եմ ասում


Կներեք անհամեստության համար, բայց ինձ ասել են, բոլորովին համոզվ :Wink:  ած չլինելով, որ դա փոխադարձ է… հարգում եմ :Wink:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ուզում եմ մի *հարց* տալ *աղջիկներին*
> Կա՞ մեկը ով երբևէ մի տղայի ասել է <<ես քեզ սիրում եմ>>
> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել միայն *անկեղծ և լրջով*


Wisper ջան, հարմար ժամանակ չէր լինում, թե չէ ավելի շուտ կասեի, որ նման սխալ պատկերացումը միջիցդ դուրս գար: _Ես ասել եմ :_



> Հարցս լավ չհասկացաք երևի
> Ասում էի ա՞րդյոք կա մեկը որ գործնականում ասել է տղային այդ բառերը


Ես *գործնականում* եմ ասել :Cool:   :LOL:  :



> Հ.Գ. Իրականում համոզված եմ, որ կան աղջիկներ, որոնք  ասել են տղային այդ շատ կարևոր խոսքերը, պարզապես այստեղ չեն ցանկանում գրել այդ մասին  Դե դա մի քիչ անձնական է յուրաքանչյուրի համար


Ճիշտ է, Selene ջան, անձնական է, բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ չի կարելի _խոստովանել_ ( :Lol2:  ) այն, որ երբևէ ասել ես այդ խոսքերը: Անձամբ ես չեմ ամաչում իմ զգացմունքներից (նույնիսկ ընդհակառակը) ու ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում որևէ մեկից թաքնվելու :Smile:  :

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:


Երևի, թե,  չասելն ավելի ճիշտ է: Պարզապես զգացեք, որ սիրում եք և վերջ:  :Smile:  Մեր դիմացինները  ամեն ինչ շատ լավ հասկանում  և նկատում են:  :Smile:

----------


## Ars

> Երևի, թե,  չասելն ավելի ճիշտ է: Պարզապես զգացեք, որ սիրում եք և վերջ:  Մեր դիմացինները  ամեն ինչ շատ լավ հասկանում  և նկատում են:


Եթե չասեցիր ու թողեցիր ամեն ինչ ինքնահոսի, ամեն ինչ շատ անկապ կվերջանա: Պարզապես կամաց-կամաց դիմացինդ կձանձրանա ու ամեն ինչ տենց ել կվերջանա: 
Չնայած երևի անկապ բան եմ ասում, բայց սիրահարվելուց առաջ մի հատ լավ պետք ա  մտածես, թե ում ես սիրահարվում: Եթե ճիշտ ես "մտածում", ուրեմն համենայն դեպս եթե նույնիսկ "ՉԷ" էլ ասի միևնույն ա ԿՀԱՐԳԵՍ էդ մարդուն իրա լավ մարդկային հատկանիշների համար :Ok:

----------


## Apsara

Խոսքեր խոսքեր, ինչ կապ ունի ասել  չասել, առանց խոսքերի կարող եմ ասել, որ սիրում եմ քեզ, առանց աչքերի աչքերիդ նայել և գրկել քեզ՝ առանց ձեռքերի, քանզի տիեզերք եմ երբ սիրում եմ քեզ և քո տիեզերքում մի աստղ վառել կարող եմ ես առանց կրակի

----------

Narinfinity (20.03.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կա՞ մեկը ով երբևէ մի տղայի ասել է <<ես քեզ սիրում եմ>>
> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել միայն անկեղծ և լրջով


Նոր տեսա էս: Հա՛, ասել եմ ու լավ էլ արել եմ  :Tongue:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Ուզում եմ մի *հարց* տալ *աղջիկներին*
> Կա՞ մեկը ով երբևէ մի տղայի ասել է <<ես քեզ սիրում եմ>>
> Խնդրում եմ պատասխանել միայն *անկեղծ և լրջով*


ասել եմ :Smile: 

իսկ ընդհանրապես հենց բուն թեմայով, եթե սիրում եք, ապա ժամանակ մի կորցրեք և ասեք, մի թե ձեզ հաճելի չի լինի նույնպես, նրան նույնպես, եթե փոխադարձ է առավել ևս… 
Մեր հասարակությունում մի տեսակ ալարում են, երբեմն ամաչում, երբեմն իրենց եսիմ ինչի տեղ դնում և այդպիդի բաների հետևից ընկնելով, մի օր պարզվում է, որ ուշացան...
Այնպես որ, սիրեք և կարողացեք արտահայտվել...

----------


## Wisper

> ասել եմ
> 
> իսկ ընդհանրապես հենց բուն թեմայով, եթե սիրում եք, ապա ժամանակ մի կորցրեք և ասեք, մի թե ձեզ հաճելի չի լինի նույնպես, նրան նույնպես, եթե փոխադարձ է առավել ևս… 
> Մեր հասարակությունում մի տեսակ ալարում են, երբեմն ամաչում, երբեմն իրենց եսիմ ինչի տեղ դնում և այդպիդի բաների հետևից ընկնելով, մի օր պարզվում է, որ ուշացան...
> Այնպես որ, սիրեք և կարողացեք արտահայտվել...


Kita & Byurie ապրեք, որ ասել եք  :Smile: :
Կիտա ջան ասածիտ հաշվով  միայն մի առարկում կանեմ...
Տղեք ջան, չափից շուտ անկապ տեղից աղջիկներին չասեք «ես քեզ սիրում եմ», ինչ որ անկապա էլի ու ոչ մի լուրջ աղջկա դա դուր չի գա (էտ աղջիկը կմտածի - Վայ, էս ինչա ասում է... ծափիկ ծափիկ անեմ թե ոնց...  :Angry2: ): Բայց Կիտայի խորհրդին էլ հետևեք և մի ուշացրեք...  :Cool:

----------


## Firegirl777

Ուզեցել եմ ասել, որ սիրում եմ, բայց իր լեզվով այնպես է համոզել, որ իրեն չեմ սիրում, որ լռել եմ, չնայած հետո վերջիվերջո ասել եմ, բայց էլի կոնկրետ այդ բառերով չէ, հայացքով եմ ասել, ու դա հասկացվել է, բայց արդյունքը այնքան էլ լավ չի

----------


## Grigorius

Ասելիս պետք է ասել ես սիռում ըմ քըըզ.......որ վախենա համաձայնվի
Ստիպանակերտ սլավնի գոռըդ...հետո կարող եք ավելացնել որ ընդհանրապես ստռես տանի :Cool:

----------


## Արամ

Հա լավ ինչ մի թեմայի մեջ եք խորասուզվել Երբ ուզում ես ասա նույն բաննա ասելու են ՉԳԻՏԵՄ, հետո էլ երկու օր հետօ գալու են չամռվեն:

----------


## գյումրեցի աղջիկ

> Հա լավ ինչ մի թեմայի մեջ եք խորասուզվել Երբ ուզում ես ասա նույն բաննա ասելու են ՉԳԻՏԵՄ, հետո էլ երկու օր հետօ գալու են չամռվեն:


Ոչ բոլոր աղջիկներն են այդպես վարվում... Օրինակ ես նախքան պատասխան տալս մտածում եմ և այնուհետև չեմ փոշմանում :Wink:

----------


## Dr. M

ՊԵՏՔ ՉԷ ՇՓՈԹԵԼ "ԲԱՐև" և "ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ" ԱՐՏԱՀԱՅՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ   :Sos:   :Wacko:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

Երբ այլևս հնարավոր չէ լռել... դա  առաջին անգամ :Ok:  իսկ հետո ընկերուհուդ կամ  կնոջը ամեն օր :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Երբ այլևս հնարավոր չէ լռել... դա  առաջին անգամ իսկ հետո ընկերուհուդ կամ  կնոջը ամեն օր


Իսկ ես կասեմ որ դրա կարիքը չի զգացվի  ։ Եթե սերն արտահայտելու համար դեռ բառեր են անհրաժեշտ , ուրեմն այն քիչ կայուն է ու դեռ լիովին զարգացած ու ամրապնդված չէ  :Wink:  
Սա վերաբերում էր առաջին անգամ սեր արտահայտելուն ։ Բայց այ ամեն օր կնոջը կամ արդեն ընկերուհուն  սեր խոստովանելը  լավ տարբերակ էր  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Undina

Երբեք… Եէ բառերը ասել պետք չի… դրա կարիքը պիտի չզգացվի

----------


## Script

Երբ զգում ես,որ սիրում ես կարելի է ասել,բայց ավելի լավ կլինի եթե սիրուդ առարկան ինքը զգա,որ սիրում ես :Smile:  Թե չե ասել կարելիա ամեն ինչ ու ցանկացած ժամանակ,հաճախ էլ ասում են առանց զգալու: :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

հարսանիքի օր :Ok: ,եթե առաջին անգամ ա, շատ ռոմանտիկ կլինի :Tongue:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

_պետք է ասել այն ժամանակ, երբ դա ասում են ոչ թե շուրթերդ... այլ երբ որ դա ասում է սիրտդ ու հոգիդ_

----------

Narinfinity (20.03.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Ե՞րբ  է  անհրաժեշտ  ասել... :Think: 
Երբ  աչքերդ  են  ասում...սիրում  եմ  քեզ.
Երբ  շուրթերդ  են  անձայն  ասում...սիրում  եմ  քեզ.
Երբ  հոգիտ  է լուռ«գոռում»....սիրում  եմ  քեզ.
Սիրել  է  պետք, ոչ  թե  հատուկ  ասել :Smile:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Adam_Smith

Էդ բառերն անհրաժեշտ է ասել միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ գոնե մի փոքր համոզված ես որ փոխադարձության հույս կա: Հակառակ դեպքում հաստատ ամենաքիչը  հիասթափություն կապրես: Իմ կարծիքով, եթե զգում ես, որ փոխադարձ զգացմունք չկա, ընդհանրապես չարժի ասել: Ասածս վերաբերում էր էն մարդկանց, ովքեր չեն սիրում , երբ իրենց այս առումով իրենց առնվազն մերժում են: Իսկ եթե մարդու համար միևնույն է կմերժեն թե ոչ, էդ արդեն ուրիշ հարց է: :Ok:

----------


## Annushka

"Ես քեզ սիրում եմ" հարկավոր է ասել այն ժամանակ, երբ սիրում ես :Wink:  Անկախ ամեն ինչից, պետք է միշտ անկեղծ լինել, ամեն պահ էլ պետք է ասել, երբ հոգիդ ու սիրտդ ուզի, չսպասելով, որ սիրո օբյեկտը լինի առաջինը..  Դա այն խոսքերն են, որոնց համար չպետք է գրաֆիկ կազմել. Եթե այդ բառներն արտասանելը հաճելի է, և բխում է սրտից, ապա հարկավոր է ազատորեն դա շռայլել, բայց առանց չարաշահելու, այսինքն գոնե մեկ ու մեջ հարկավոր է նաև խոսել այլ թեմաների շուրջ :LOL: … Ասում են, թե սերը պարտադիր չէ բառերով արտահայտել, բայց հավատացեք, " Ես  քեզ սիրում եմ"  արտահայտությունը անասելիորեն հաճելի է հնչում և ջերմացնում է դիմացինի հոգին, հատկապես երբ սերը երկկողմանի է, և դուք ձեր զգացմունքներից չեք վախենում… Համարձակությունը և անկեղծությունը լավ ընկերներ են ամենուր, ..ինչ խոսք, նաև սիրո հարցում :Wink:  :Love:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Այդ բառերը ասելու համար ժամանակ որոշել պետք չէ: Երբ վրա հասնի ժամանակը, առանց ձեր կամքի այդ խոսքերը հրաբխի լավայի պես դուրս կժայթքեն ձեր հոգուց ու սրտից :Smile:

----------


## Adam_Smith

> "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ" հարկավոր է ասել այն ժամանակ, երբ սիրում ես Անկախ ամեն ինչից, պետք է միշտ անկեղծ լինել, ամեն պահ էլ պետք է ասել, երբ հոգիդ ու սիրտդ ուզի, չսպասելով, որ սիրո օբյեկտը լինի առաջինը..  )


Ասվածը լրիվ ճիշտ է, երբ առկա է ՓՈԽԱԴԱՐՁ սեր և հարցը միայն նրանում է թե ով առաջինը դրա մասին բարձրաձայն կարտահայտվի: Բայց այ եթե սիրում ես մեկին ու չգիտես թե փոխադարձ է թե ոչ, ասելու իմաստը ես չեմ հասկանում: Եթե զուտ էդ բառերն ասելն է հաճելի, ապա կարելի է օրը մի տասը հոգու էդ մասին կրկնել: Իմ կարծիքով շատերը էդ միտքը կրկնում են նրա համար, որ հեքիաթներում կամ գրքերում տենց ա գրված:  

Պատկերացնում եմ, թե իմ գրածը կարդացող աղջիկներն իմ մասին ինչ վատ բաներ մտածեցին.......... :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Այդ բառերը ասելու համար ժամանակ որոշել պետք չէ: Երբ վրա հասնի ժամանակը, առանց ձեր կամքի այդ խոսքերը հրաբխի լավայի պես դուրս կժայթքեն ձեր հոգուց ու սրտից


ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ՍՐՏՈՎ ՀԱՄԱՁԱՅՆ ԵՄ.............

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Երբ ասում է սիրտդ և հաստատում միտքդ . չէ լավ , կատակ եմ անում , առաջին իսկ պահից պետք ա ասել ու անընդհատ

----------


## Lapterik

> Ասվածը լրիվ ճիշտ է, երբ առկա է ՓՈԽԱԴԱՐՁ սեր և հարցը միայն նրանում է թե ով առաջինը դրա մասին բարձրաձայն կարտահայտվի: Բայց այ եթե սիրում ես մեկին ու չգիտես թե փոխադարձ է թե ոչ, ասելու իմաստը ես չեմ հասկանում: Եթե զուտ էդ բառերն ասելն է հաճելի, ապա կարելի է օրը մի տասը հոգու էդ մասին կրկնել: Իմ կարծիքով շատերը էդ միտքը կրկնում են նրա համար, որ հեքիաթներում կամ գրքերում տենց ա գրված:


Տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում ով առաջինը կասի, իսկ ետ քո ասած փոխադարձը... երնեկ չէր իմանայինք:




> Պատկերացնում եմ, թե իմ գրածը կարդացող աղջիկներն իմ մասին ինչ վատ բաներ մտածեցին..........


Էտ հատուկ ես գրել, որ ասենք չէ չէ ինչ ՞ ես ասում՞՞՞ :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## Adam_Smith

> Տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում ով առաջինը կասի, իսկ ետ քո ասած փոխադարձը... երնեկ չէր իմանայինք:
> 
> 
> Էտ հատուկ ես գրել, որ ասենք չէ չէ ինչ ՞ ես ասում՞՞՞


Չէ... դրա համար չեմ գրել, այլ պարզապես ինձ թվում ա որ համարյա թե բոլոր հայ աղջիկների մոտ կյանքի ու իրականության վերաբերյալ ինչ որ հեքիաթային պատկերացումներ կան: ՈՒ ես հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ շատ աղջիկներ էտենց ասում են, բայց եթե որևէ տղա ( որը նրանց իդեալը չի կամ նրանց առանձնապես դուր չի գալիս) իրենց ասի էդ բառերը, հազիվ թե նրանք գնահատեն նրա անկեղծությունը: :Think:

----------


## Tigana

Ամեն աստծու օր էլ պիտի ասես սաղ էն մարկանց ում սիրում էս:Օրը որ մի հոգու գոնե չասեմ չեմ քնելու :Blush:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Dr. M

երբ պահանջ ես զգում, երբ ուզում ես գոռալ,երբ ուզում ես որ ամբողջ աշխարհն իմանա , 
երբ սիրտդ ուզում է, , հոգիդ տենչում է, իսկ լեզուդ ի կատար ածում այդ ամենը սիրելիիդ աչքերի մեջ նայելով
_Ես քեզ սիրում եմ_  :Smile:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:


Հենց հասկանում ես որ սիրում ես , առանց սպսելու նրան ասում ես նույնիսկ եթե գիշերվա ժամը հինգնա , նենցա հոգին թեթևանում , ամենադժվարը դա  հասկանալն է որ սիրում ես , թե չէ ասելը հեչ , ամենակարևորը հասկանալ...

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Belle

> Ամեն աստծու օր էլ պիտի ասես սաղ էն մարկանց ում սիրում էս:


համաձայն եմ   :Hands Up: 
եթե օրվա ընթացքւոմ շատ օգտագործես էդ բառերը, տրամադրությունդ էլ բարձր կլինի ու կկարողանաս կողքիններիդ էլ ուրախացնես 


ԵՍ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԿՅԱՆՔԸ   :Love:

----------


## Empty`Tears

*Ամեն անգամ երբ մոտդ ցանկություն է առաջանում այդ խոսքերը ասել...  ( չմտածելով տեղին է թե ոչ)...

Սիրիր կյանքը՝ տեսնելով նրա լավ կողմերը...*  :Rolleyes:

----------


## dvgray

> *Սիրիր կյանքը՝ տեսնելով նրա լավ կողմերը...*


Հմմ …
Փորձում ես գունավորե՞լ կյանքը  :Smile: :
Իզուր  :Sad: :
Սիրիր կյանքը ինչպես այն կա: Բազմագույն, գունագեղ, նաև երբեմն մոխրագույն, երբեմն անգույն…
Մի խոսքով, ինչպես "կասեր" Ստանիսլավսին, "Սիրիր կյանքը քո մեջ, այլ ոչ թե քեզ կյանքի մեջ"  /ինտերպրետացի ազատ ոճում  :Smile: /:
 :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Հմմ …
> Փորձում ես գունավորե՞լ կյանքը :
> Իզուր :
> Սիրիր կյանքը ինչպես այն կա: Բազմագույն, գունագեղ, նաև երբեմն մոխրագույն, երբեմն անգույն…
> Մի խոսքով, ինչպես "կասեր" Ստանիսլավսին, "Սիրիր կյանքը քո մեջ, այլ ոչ թե քեզ կյանքի մեջ"  /ինտերպրետացի ազատ ոճում /:


*Այո փորձում եմ... ինչի դա սխալ է?  

Ոմանք  անգամ տեսնում են միայն վատը...ու այդպես իրենք իրենց մեղադրում..*

----------


## nnaarreek

«Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» պետք ա ասել, երբ տենում ես որ սեքսին հասնելու ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

*ԿԱՏԱԿ Ա ՎՐԵՍ ՉՀԱՐՁԱԿՎԵՔ*

*Մոդերատորական: Խնդրվում է այսուհետ գրառումներ անելիս մտածել, նոր գրել, իսկ գրելուց էլ պահպանել ակումբի կանոնադրության նորմերը, մասնավորապես, ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում մեծատառերից կազմված բարձրագոչ գրառումները:*

----------


## Delo

Երբ որ էլ ասելու բան չկա, բայց կարևորը չուշացնել :Nono:

----------


## Lapterik

Չգիտեմ, նայած ում, կարողա երբեք էլ չասեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## ter8588

Ասա երբ`1.զգաս որ սիրում ես,
                     2.երբզգաս որ քեզ կհարգի թեկու չսիրի,
                     3.ասա երբ զգաս որ մեռնում ես այդ խոսքերը ասել այն անձնաորությանը ,որ կողքիտ կանգնած դու զգում ես որ խորտակվում ես մի խորը և գեղեցիկ ծովում.
            4.ասա երբ զգաս որ պետքե ասես... :Love:  :Think: 
<<querer y amar no es lo mosmo,tú éstas con el pero sueñas conmigo>>`այսինքն սիրելը չխառնեք սիրահարվելու հետ... :Think:  :Love:  :Think:  :Love:

----------

tikopx (23.08.2010)

----------


## Anchi

Սիրելի մարդկանց ամեն վայրկյան պետք է ասել դա: :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

_երբեմն առանց խոսքերի էլ է ամեն ինչ պարզ լինում… 
միայն մի հայացք…

ամենաթանկ խոսքերը անձայն են ասվում… 
եթե ճիշտ մարդու է ուղղված, լռությունդ էլ կհասկանա… իսկ եթե չհասկանա, ուրեմն ավելի լավ…_

----------


## Ramzes

Ես կարծում եմ, որ հաճախ պետք չի լինում ասել այդ խոսքերը, քանզի սերը միանգամից զգացվում է, և դիմացինդ դա շատ լավ զգում է քո վերաբերմունքից, ուստի երկար բարակ մտածելու կարիք չկա: Այս պարագայում բառերն ավելորդ են...:

----------


## dvgray

> *Այո փորձում եմ... ինչի դա սխալ է?  
> *


*
Չէ : Սխալ չէ :  Անգամ որոշակի դեպքերում նույնիսկ միակ ճիշտն է:





 Empty`Tears-ի խոսքերից
					

Ոմանք  անգամ տեսնում են միայն վատը...ու այդպես իրենք իրենց մեղադրում..


*Սա էլ մյուս ծայրն է: Մի ծայրում, անուղղե:լի օպտիմիստները, մյուսում, անուղղելի պեսիմիստները:
Ինչ որ կաս իրականում, դա է ռեալը, լավը, ճիշտը:
Ամենաառաջ պետք է չդավաճանել Աստծուց նվեր ստացած եսին: Ամեն մեկը հարստացնում է աշխարհը հենց իրենով: Ոչ ուրիշին կոպիա անելով: Կոպիաները, ընդհանուր դեպքում զիբիլ են:

----------


## Brigada

երբ համոզված ես ,որ դիմացինտ  էլ քեզա սիրում

----------


## Մեղապարտ

«Ես սիրում եմ քեզ » սա արարչի ստեղծած ամենա կատարյալ միտքն  է ասացեք միշտ
հավատացեք վանականին ասացեք և Ձեզ կսիրեն:
Ես սիրում եմ Ձեզ :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> «Ես սիրում եմ քեզ » սա արարչի ստեղծած ամենա կատարյալ միտքն  է ասացեք միշտ
> հավատացեք վանականին ասացեք և Ձեզ կսիրեն:
> Ես սիրում եմ Ձեզ


Վանական,
Ես էլ քեզ եմ սիրում  :Smile:

----------


## Narinfinity

> Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:


Այդ խոսքերը ասելու համար չեն, այլ վերաբերմունքով և զգացողությամբ ցույց տալու...
Այնպես որ այդ խոսքերը արտահայտվում են մեր վարվեցողությամբ, վարքով... :Sad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այդ խոսքերը ասելու համար չեն, այլ վերաբերմունքով և զգացողությամբ ցույց տալու...
> Այնպես որ այդ խոսքերը արտահայտվում են մեր վարվեցողությամբ, վարքով...


Երբեմն պատահում է, դիմացինին ուշ է հասնում, կամ չի հասնում... :LOL: 
Կամ էլ կասկածամիտ է լինում, չի հավատում աչքերին: Ստիպված պետք է խոսքերով ապացույցներ ներկայացնել

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ես սիրում եմ ձեզ։  :Tomato:  միեւնույն է, ես սիրում եմ ձեզ…

----------


## Rhayader

Չգիտեմ, ես Ֆրեյդիստ եմ, նախընտրում եմ ասել՝ մյաու :Love:  կողքի սենյակը ազատ ա :Love:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

երբ հասկանում ենք այդ մասին, :Wink:  այն ժամանակ էլ ասում ենք

----------


## Empty`Tears

> *Ամեն անգամ երբ մոտդ ցանկություն է առաջանում այդ խոսքերը ասել...  ( չմտածելով տեղին է թե ոչ)...
> 
> Սիրիր կյանքը՝ տեսնելով նրա լավ կողմերը...*


_8 ամիս անց…_


Այո ասել, երբ ցանկություն է առաջանում մոտդ, սակայն մի քանի վարկյանը բավարար է, մտածել, արդյոք արժի ասել?! արժի ասել դիմացդ կանգնած մարդուն?! ու հետո արդեն հասկանում ես… :Pardon:  

դու էլ չէիր…  :Bye:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ե՞րբ է անհրաժեշտ ասել այդ բառերը. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»


Անհրաժեշտաբար պետք չի ասել, ասա՛ այն ժամանակ, երբ զգում ես, որ ուզում ես ասես... :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Անհրաժեշտաբար պետք չի ասել, ասա՛ այն ժամանակ, երբ զգում ես, որ ուզում ես ասես...


Յոժ մեկ մեկ ուզում ես ասել, բայց հետո զգում ես, որ պետք չէր… :Blink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Յոժ մեկ մեկ ուզում ես ասել, բայց հետո զգում ես, որ պետք չէր…


Անարժանիների հետ գործ չունենք :Blush: 
Եթե էտ պահին ուզում ես ասես, ասա՛, կարող է այդ  պահին շատ բաներ ուզես , հետո չուզես  :Dntknw:  , օրինակ պաղպաղակ ուտել ... :Smile: 

Վայ, ո՜նց չեմ սիրում էտ «պետք էր» -ը  ու «չպետք էր»-ը  :Bad:

----------


## Katka

Իսկ անհրաժեշտ է ասել???  :Smile: 
Երբ սիրում ես առանց խոսքերի փոխանցվում է, ներքին էներգինա խոսում է, ձգողականության ուժը իր գործն է անում :Blush:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Անարժանիների հետ գործ չունենք
> Եթե էտ պահին ուզում ես ասես, ասա՛, կարող է այդ  պահին շատ բաներ ուզես , հետո չուզես  , օրինակ պաղպաղակ ուտել ...
> 
> Վայ, ո՜նց չեմ սիրում էտ «պետք էր» -ը  ու «չպետք էր»-ը


*Իդ* կարողա էդ պահին շատ բան եմ ուզում… :LOL:  :Blush: 




> Երբ սիրում ես առանց խոսքերի փոխանցվում է, ներքին էներգինա խոսում է, ձգողականության ուժը իր գործն է անում


հա չէ քաշումա… :Cool: 
դա էլ կա… :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Միշտ  :Love: 

 :Dance:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Միշտ


հա դե, որ վստահ ես, որ "նա" նա է ուրեմն հա էլ պետքա ասես… :Tongue:

----------


## Lion

Երբ որ գոնե 90 տոկոսով վստահ ես, որ դիմացինդ դրանից երես չի առնի, չի ճողվի ու չի գոռոզանա... :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երբ որ գոնե 90 տոկոսով վստահ ես, որ դիմացինդ դրանից երես չի առնի, չի ճողվի ու չի գոռոզանա...


Եթե դիմացինդ տենցնա ապա էլ իրա Ի՞Նչն ես սիրում  :Think:

----------


## Lion

> Եթե դիմացինդ տենցնա ապա էլ իրա Ի՞Նչն ես սիրում


Սերն աթարին էլ է կպնում :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սերն աթարին էլ է կպնում


չէի ասի  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

> չէի ասի


Հա, ապեր, լինումա :Smile:  Ասածս էնա, որ ամենալավ մարդն էլ ճողվելու հակոմ ունի: Ու եթե իրապես սիրում ես մարդուն, որ դեռ չի ճողվել, ապա պետք է նախ նրան համապատասխան կոնդիցիայի բերես, նոր ասես այդ բառերը... Թե չէ դաժե ամենալավ մարդու մոտ ռիսկ կա ընկնել հիշատակածս բացասական հատկանիշների հորձանուտը, որից հետո ամեն ինչ հարամվում է... :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա, ապեր, լինումա Ասածս էնա, որ ամենալավ մարդն էլ ճողվելու հակոմ ունի: Ու եթե իրապես սիրում ես մարդուն, որ դեռ չի ճողվել, ապա պետք է նախ նրան համապատասխան կոնդիցիայի բերես, նոր ասես այդ բառերը... Թե չէ դաժե ամենալավ մարդու մոտ ռիսկ կա ընկնել հիշատակածս բացասական հատկանիշների հորձանուտը, որից հետո ամեն ինչ հարամվում է...


Չէ իմ խորին համոզմամբ սիրահարվածություննա լինում քո ասած դաժե աթարի հետ կապված... իսկ Սերը չի լինում....

----------


## Lion

Սիրահարվաշության և սիրո միջև տարբերությունը ըստ իս մի քիչ արհեստական  և առաջինը երկրորդի փուլերից ուղղակի մեկն է :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սիրահարվաշության և սիրո միջև տարբերությունը ըստ իս մի քիչ արհեստական  և առաջինը երկրորդի փուլերից ուղղակի մեկն է


Դե հենց էտա էլի.. որ եթե բանը հասել է սիրելուն ուրեմն ճողվելու մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող  :Think:

----------


## Lion

Եսիմ... ասածս էնա, որ սիրածդ մարդուն «չփչացնես» վաղաժամ խոստովանությամբ…

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> *Իդ* կարողա էդ պահին շատ բան եմ ուզում…


Բայց մենք քննարկում ենք «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» ասելու կամ չասելու հարցը ուրիշ բաների հետ ինչ գործ ունենք  :LOL: 




> Յոժ մեկ մեկ ուզում ես ասել, բայց հետո զգում ես, որ պետք չէր


Հետո էլ զգում ես, որ շաաաաա՜տ իզուր եղավ , որ չասեցիր, գոռոզացար  :Tongue: 
Դա էլ է տարբերակ  :Smile: 

Ու ընդհանրապես դա կարևոր չի, կարևորը, որը քո սերը մաքուր լինի ու արժանի մարդու  համար լինի : Իսկ «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» բառերը  անհրաժեշտ չեն, բայց բավարար պայման է քո սիրած էակի դեմքին ժպիտ տեսնելու համար:

Եթե սիրում ես, «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» բառերը ասելուց առաջ չպիտի մտածես ու երբեք չպետք է անհրաժեշտաբար ասես, ավելի լավ է չասես...

----------

Narinfinity (20.03.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Երբ որ հարցնեն, էն ժամանակ էլ ասեք  :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ամեն անգամ երբ ցանկանաս  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ամեն անգամ երբ ցանկանաս


Իսկ, եթե ցանկանում ես բայց չես սիորու՞մ:  :Blush:

----------


## Ariadna

> Իսկ, եթե ցանկանում ես բայց չես սիորու՞մ:


Էլի պետք ա ասես  :Smile:

----------


## Dorian

Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչն ա մարդկանց խանգարում ասել "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ" բոլորին, ում սիրում են... Ու ոնց կարա դա անտեղի լինի: Սերն, ախր, ոչ մի բան չի պարտավորեցնում:  :Blush:

----------

Empty`Tears (30.01.2009), Երկնային (31.01.2009), Սելավի (29.01.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

երբ որ էլ ճար չկա

----------


## Երկնային

> երբ որ էլ ճար չկա


_զրո արժի ասածդ, եթե ասում ես ճարահատյալ_

----------


## Enigmatic

Ինձ համար այնքան արժեք ունի այդ արտահայտությունը,որ եթե ասեցի *ԵՍ ՔԵԶ* *ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ* ,նշանակումա իրոք անմնացորդ «նրանն» եմ :Love:  Երբեք անտեղի չեմ օգտագործում այդ արտահայտությունը

----------

Empty`Tears (28.01.2009), Kuk (27.01.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

Ամեն ժամ, ամեն րոպե, նույնիսկ ամեն վայրկյան, միայ թե պետք է պարտավորեցնող լինի այն հանգամանքը, որ այդ բառերը բխեն , այդ գեղեցիկ խոսքերի հասցեատիրոջը սիրող ու պաշտող սրտից։ Այլ ոչ թե այդ ամեը ասվի ռեֆլեքսորեն։

----------

masivec (28.01.2009)

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչն ա մարդկանց խանգարում ասել "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ" բոլորին, ում սիրում են... Ու ոնց կարա դա անտեղի լինի: Սերն, ախր, ոչ մի բան չի պարտավորեցնում:





> Ինձ համար այնքան արժեք ունի այդ արտահայտությունը,որ եթե ասեցի *ԵՍ ՔԵԶ* *ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ* ,նշանակումա իրոք անմնացորդ «նրանն» եմ Երբեք անտեղի չեմ օգտագործում այդ արտահայտությունը


Երկուսիդ հետ էլ համաձայն եմ … :Dntknw: 
ոչինչ և երբեք մեզ չի խանգարում ասել դա, բայց պահը գալիս է, հա ուզում ես ասել, բայց ոչ տեղին կստացվի, մարդիկ տարբեր են, կարիգ չկա նրանց ում սիրում ես ու արժանի չեն դա լսելու, ապա տեղին չի լինի այդ ամենը ասել նրանց … :Huh: 
սիրի ու նվիրվիր մեկին …

----------

Enigmatic (28.01.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

> Երկուսիդ հետ էլ համաձայն եմ …
> ոչինչ և երբեք մեզ չի խանգարում ասել դա, բայց պահը գալիս է, հա ուզում ես ասել, բայց ոչ տեղին կստացվի, մարդիկ տարբեր են, կարիգ չկա նրանց ում սիրում ես ու արժանի չեն դա լսելու, ապա տեղին չի լինի այդ ամենը ասել նրանց …
> սիրի ու նվիրվիր մեկին …


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում սիրել ինչ որ մեկին, որը արժանի չէ լսելու սիրո խոստովանությունդ, ես դա նույնացնում եմ  «սիրել անարժանին»- ի հետ,  ուղղեք ինձ , եթե ես սխալվում եմ:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում սիրել ինչ որ մեկին, որը արժանի չէ լսելու սիրո խոստովանությունդ, ես դա նույնացնում եմ  «սիրել անարժանին»- ի հետ,  ուղղեք ինձ , եթե ես սխալվում եմ:


Մայան հենց դա էր ասում, որ եթե անարժանին ես սիրում, պետք չի ասել էդ բառերը  :Smile:  Իսկ անարժանին սիրելուց ոչ ոք ապահովագրված չէ  :Blush:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում սիրել ինչ որ մեկին, որը արժանի չէ լսելու սիրո խոստովանությունդ, ես դա նույնացնում եմ  «սիրել անարժանին»- ի հետ,  ուղղեք ինձ , եթե ես սխալվում եմ:


Հա ինչ էնքան հաճախ ա լինում որ սիրում են մեկին որը արժանի չէր որ իրեն սիրեն :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

> Ամեն ժամ, ամեն րոպե, նույնիսկ ամեն վայրկյան, միայ թե պետք է պարտավորեցնող լինի այն հանգամանքը, որ այդ բառերը բխեն , այդ գեղեցիկ խոսքերի հասցեատիրոջը սիրող ու պաշտող սրտից։ Այլ ոչ թե այդ ամեը ասվի ռեֆլեքսորեն։


Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով՝ էդ բառերը զզվցնում են...

----------

Երվանդ (29.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

*      Ե՞րբ է անհրաժեշտ ասել այդ բառերը. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»

*Հարցադրումը սխալ է ձևակերպված, քանի որ երթադրում է, որ այդ բառերն ասելը այսպես թե այնպես անհրաժեշտ է:

----------


## impression

հա բայց անհրաժեշտ ա, Հայկ  :Smile:  ես երբեք չեմ հրաժարվում դա լսելուց ու միշտ էլ տեղին ա, նույնիսկ ամենաթեժ վեճի ժամանակ, էն որ սենց ներվայնացած իրար ինչ ասես ասել եք, մեկ էլ չես դիմանում գոռում ես /նույն ձևի մուննաթով/ սիրում եմ քեզ, աննորմա՛լ
ու թե ինչ ա լինում դրանից հետո~....  :Blush:

----------

Kuk (29.01.2009), murmushka (29.01.2009), Selene (29.01.2009), Երկնային (29.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> *      Ե՞րբ է անհրաժեշտ ասել այդ բառերը. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»
> 
> *Հարցադրումը սխալ է ձևակերպված, քանի որ երթադրում է, որ այդ բառերն ասելը այսպես թե այնպես անհրաժեշտ է:


Հա իրոք երևի թե հարցնողը ինկատի ունի առաջին անգամ.. կարելելի է վերաձևակերպել "Ե՞րբ է առաջին անգամ անհրաժեշտ ասել ... "

----------


## Kuk

> հա բայց անհրաժեշտ ա, Հայկ  ես երբեք չեմ հրաժարվում դա լսելուց ու միշտ էլ տեղին ա, նույնիսկ ամենաթեժ վեճի ժամանակ, էն որ սենց ներվայնացած իրար ինչ ասես ասել եք, մեկ էլ չես դիմանում գոռում ես /նույն ձևի մուննաթով/ սիրում եմ քեզ, աննորմա՛լ
> ու թե ինչ ա լինում դրանից հետո~....


Լիլ, իսկ որ հենց էդ արտահայտույթունից ա վեճ սկսվո՞ւմ :Jpit:

----------


## impression

> Լիլ, իսկ որ հենց էդ արտահայտույթունից ա վեճ սկսվո՞ւմ


ուրեմն լավ չես մուննաթ գալիս  :LOL:  :LOL:  
լսի, դա միշտ օգնում ա  :Wink:  էն էլ թե ոնց ա օգնում  :Love:

----------


## Ceceron

> ուրեմն լավ չես մուննաթ գալիս  
> լսի, դա միշտ օգնում ա  էն էլ թե ոնց ա օգնում


Մունաթին մունաթ  :Smile:

----------


## Empty`Tears

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում սիրել ինչ որ մեկին, որը արժանի չէ լսելու սիրո խոստովանությունդ, ես դա նույնացնում եմ  «սիրել անարժանին»- ի հետ,  ուղղեք ինձ , եթե ես սխալվում եմ:


այո կարող եք նաև էդպես անվանել…
ինչպես բոլորն են ասում, երևբեք սրտին չես հրամայու այո՞, դե ստացվում է այնպես, որ սիրում ես մեկին, որ արժանի չէ քեզ ու լսելու այն ամենը ինչ զգում ես նրա հանդեպ՝ "սիրել անարժանին" … :Blush: 
բայց իմ մոտ երբեք էդպիսի բան չի եղել, եթե զգում եմ, որ դիմացինս մարդ կոչվելու իրավունք չունի, ապա նա արժանի չէ էլ իմ սիրուն…

----------


## Surveyr

> Մայան հենց դա էր ասում, որ եթե անարժանին ես սիրում, պետք չի ասել էդ բառերը  Իսկ անարժանին սիրելուց ոչ ոք ապահովագրված չէ


Ես այդ գաղափարի հետ համամիտ չեմ, սիրում են  առաջին հերթին հենց արժանիքների համար, առավել ևս եթե բանը հասել է սեր խոստովանելուն: 
 Իմ համար անընդունելի է այն երևույթը, երբ օրինակ ինչ որ մեկը ամպագորգոռ հայտարարի, կամ զերծ մնա հայտարարելուց, թե սիրում եմ, ու մի առ ժամանակ հետո, հոպ, պարզվեց, որ ՆԱ արժանի չէր այդ սիրուն:  Հա լավ, բա խի՞ էիր սիրում:

----------


## Surveyr

> այո կարող եք նաև էդպես անվանել…
> ինչպես բոլորն են ասում, երևբեք սրտին չես հրամայու այո՞, դե ստացվում է այնպես, որ սիրում ես մեկին, որ արժանի չէ քեզ ու լսելու այն ամենը ինչ զգում ես նրա հանդեպ՝ "սիրել անարժանին" …
> բայց իմ մոտ երբեք էդպիսի բան չի եղել, եթե զգում եմ, որ դիմացինս մարդ կոչվելու իրավունք չունի, ապա նա արժանի չէ էլ իմ սիրուն…


 Փաստորեն, ուզում ես ասել, որ դու ապահովագրված է՞ս այդ երևույթից: :Think:  :Cool:

----------


## Ceceron

Մի հատ հարց բոլորիդ....Կարող եք ինձ բացատրել ըստ ձեր հասկանալու ի՞նչ է ՍԵՐԸ, և արդյո՞ք կարելի է ընդունել այն գաղափարը, որ սերը ենթարկվում է ինչ-որ բանաձևերի ...  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

> Մի հատ հարց բոլորիդ....Կարող եք ինձ բացատրել ըստ ձեր հասկանալու ի՞նչ է ՍԵՐԸ, և արդյո՞ք կարելի է ընդունել այն գաղափարը, որ սերը ենթարկվում է ինչ-որ բանաձևերի ...


Սիրո մասին գրառումներ կարող ես կարդալ *այս* թեմայում :Wink:

----------


## Dragon

Երբ ուզում են այդ բառերը լսել

----------


## murmushka

չգիտեմ էլ երբևէ պետք է ասել այդ խոսքերը
կարծում եմ չարժե, անգամ երբ սիրում ես անսահման, սիրում ես ինքնամոռաց, չարժե ասել, անգամ երբ նրա աչքերին նայելուց ամբողջ հոգիդ  ասում է, որ սիրում ես, չարժե, որովհետև երբեք վստահ չես կարող լինել, որ այդ խոսքերը քո իսկ դեմ չեն օգտագործվելու
մարդը փոփոխական է, նույնիսկ ինքդ քեզ վրա վստահ լինել չես կարող , ուր մնաց դիմացինին
սիրիր, նվիրվիր, տառապիր, բայց մի ասա

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> չգիտեմ էլ երբևէ պետք է ասել այդ խոսքերը
> կարծում եմ չարժե, անգամ երբ սիրում ես անսահման, սիրում ես ինքնամոռաց, չարժե ասել, անգամ երբ նրա աչքերին նայելուց ամբողջ հոգիդ  ասում է, որ սիրում ես, չարժե, որովհետև երբեք վստահ չես կարող լինել, որ այդ խոսքերը *քո իսկ դեմ չեն օգտագործվելու*
> մարդը փոփոխական է, նույնիսկ ինքդ քեզ վրա վստահ լինել չես կարող , ուր մնաց դիմացինին
> սիրիր, նվիրվիր, տառապիր, բայց մի ասա


 :Shok: 

երևի նման խորհուրդներ տվել են պարտիզաններին, Մեծ հայրենականի թվերին, թե ինչ պետք է անեն բռնվելուց հետո՝ հանկարծ ոչինչ չասեն  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> երևի նման խորհուրդներ տվել են պարտիզաններին, Մեծ հայրենականի թվերին, թե ինչ պետք է անեն բռնվելուց հետո՝ հանկարծ ոչինչ չասեն


_ինքը երևի նկատի ուներ էն փաստը, որ հաճախ դիմացինի զգացվունքների մասին իմանալուց, սկսում են ուղղակի օգտագործել_

----------


## Kuk

Էս թեման կարդում եմ ու համարյա թե զգում եմ, թե ով ներկա դրությամբ ինչ ապրումների մեջ ա: Ինձ թվում ա` նույն մարդը տարբեր իրավիճակներում տարբեր ձևերով կպատասխանի էս թեմայում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (10.02.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Էս թեման կարդում եմ ու համարյա թե զգում եմ, թե ով ներկա դրությամբ ինչ ապրումների մեջ ա: Ինձ թվում ա` նույն մարդը տարբեր իրավիճակներում տարբեր ձևերով կպատասխանի էս թեմայում:


Արտ ինչ ես մարդկանց գաղտնիքները բացահյտում :Jpit: բայց գիտես ճիշտ միտք արտահայտեցիր :Think: չէի մտածել :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Արտ, ինչ ես մարդկանց գաղտնիքները բացահայտում Բայց գիտես ճիշտ միտք արտահայտեցիր Չէի մտածել


Քոնն էլ բացահայտե՞մ :Jpit:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Ե՞րբ է պետք ասել «Ես քեզ սիրու՛մ եմ». ՄԻՇՏ։

----------


## Amaru

Միշտ* սիրել* ա պետք, ոչ թե ասել:

----------

Աբելյան (05.02.2009), Ծով (21.02.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (31.01.2009), Սելավի (01.02.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Քոնն էլ բացահայտե՞մ


չէ մերսի Արտ :Scare: չեմ ուզում ամաչեմ :Blush:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Միշտ* սիրել* ա պետք, ոչ թե ասել:


Միշտ սիրել = միշտ սիրով արտահայտվել։

 :Smile: 

Համաձայն եմ Ամարու ջան

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ե՞րբ է պետք ասել «Ես քեզ սիրու՛մ եմ». ՄԻՇՏ։


Իսկ կոնկրետ օրը քանի՞ անգամ  :Jpit: 
Օրինակ ես չեմ սիրում ասել այդ երեք բառը  շա՜տ շատ շա՜տ շատ քիչ եմ օգտագործում, ուղղակի մարդկանց պետք է սովորացնել, որ այդ բառերը ասելը քեզ համար շատ դժվար է, ոչ այն պատճառով , որ չես սիրում , կոմպլեքսներ ունես կամ էգոիստ ես, ուղղակի դժվար է և վերջ!!!!!  :Smile:

----------

Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (31.01.2009)

----------


## Amaru

էդ խոսքերը մատի փաթաթան մի դարձրեք...

----------

Kita (18.02.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Իսկ կոնկրետ օրը քանի՞ անգամ 
> Օրինակ ես չեմ սիրում ասել այդ երեք բառը  շա՜տ շատ շա՜տ շատ քիչ եմ օգտագործում, ուղղակի մարդկանց պետք է սովորացնել, որ այդ բառերը ասելը քեզ համար շատ դժվար է, ոչ այն պատճառով , որ չես սիրում , կոմպլեքսներ ունես կամ էգոիստ ես, ուղղակի դժվար է և վերջ!!!!!


Կարդացի ու ասեցի, վա՜խ։ Հոգեւոր մարդ ես e}|{uka ջան։  :Smile: 

Դե ասա այնքան, որքան որ սիրտդ կկամենա։ Իսկ եթե միտքդ խանգարում է սրտիդ, ապա երկուսին էլ հանգիստ թող…թող որ լինի բնական։

----------


## Jarre

Մեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում, բայց ես սիրում եմ այդ բառերը շատ հաճախ օգտագործել, որովհետև ամեն վայրկյան ականատես եմ լինում անձնուրաց ու մեծ սիրո դրսևորումների։  Երբեմն, երբ ծանր աշխատանքից հետո հոգնած տուն եմ գալիս, ու խոսալու հավես, առավել ևս սեր բացատրելու, ընդհանրապես չունեմ, եվ տեսնում եմ որ կինս իմ համար ինչ որ բան է արել, բանականությունս ստիպում է դա ասել, որովհետև ինքը մեղք չունի որ ես էտ վիճակում եմ, և հավանաբար նա ակնկալում է լսելու այդ խոսքերը, ու երկրորդն էլ դա ձևականա չէ, քանի որ իրոք շատ ես սիրում։ :Love:

----------

murmushka (01.02.2009), Selene (01.02.2009), Surveyr (02.02.2009), Բարձրահասակ (02.02.2009), Երկնային (01.02.2009)

----------


## miracle

եթե այդ բառերը չես զգում, ասել պետք չի…
իսկ եթե զգում ես պետք է երբեք չխուսափել դրանք ասելուց, որովհետև հետագայում եթե լավ մտածես, կփոշմանես չասելուդ և ոչ թե ասելուդ համար:

----------


## Արտիստ

Երբ ամուսնացել ես, ունես մինիմում երկու երեխա, արդեն 40 տարվա կյանք ես ապրել, ու վստահ ես որ հենց նրան ես սիրում, այդ ժամանակ էլ կարելի է ասել: Բա..

----------


## miracle

> Երբ ամուսնացել ես, ունես մինիմում երկու երեխա, արդեն 40 տարվա կյանք ես ապրել, ու վստահ ես որ հենց նրան ես սիրում, այդ ժամանակ էլ կարելի է ասել: Բա..


իսկ ամուսնանալուց ու երեխաներ ունենալուց առաջ չէի՞ր սիրում  :Think:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *arti$t-ի* խոսքերից  
> Երբ ամուսնացել ես, ունես մինիմում երկու երեխա, *արդեն 40 տարվա կյանք* *ես ապրել*, ու վստահ ես որ հենց նրան ես սիրում, այդ ժամանակ էլ կարելի է ասել: Բա..


Իսկ  40 տարին,  դա  համատեղ  ապրածը  նկատի  ունե՞ք  :Smile:  Կան  մարդիկ  որ  մի  ամբողջ  հավերժություն  ապրում  են  իրար  հետ  ու  դեռ  չգիտեն  թե  սիրում  են  իրար  թե  չէ:Ընդհանրապես  սիրո  հարցում,  իմ  կարծիքով,  պետք  չի  դնել  սահմաններ` երբ  ասել, ոնց  ասել... ասեք  երբ  սիրտը  կցանկանա, իհարկե  երբ  հոգուց  է  գալիս, ոչ  թե  էժանագին  խաղ  պիտի  լինի:

----------

Moon (16.02.2009)

----------


## FactorX

> Երբ ամուսնացել ես, ունես մինիմում երկու երեխա, արդեն 40 տարվա կյանք ես ապրել, ու վստահ ես որ հենց նրան ես սիրում, այդ ժամանակ էլ կարելի է ասել: Բա..


Իսկ եթե զգում ես որ վստահ չես?  :Smile:

----------


## masivec

Երիտասարդ Նապոլեոնը իր նամակներից մեկում գրում Էր,, Ինչ է
ՍԵՐԸ ... Դա սեփական թուլության գիտակցումնէ, որը շուտով տիրում է միայնակ
մարդու ողջ էությունը: Միաժամանակ դա սեփական անձին իշխելու կարողությունը
կորցնելու զգացումն է: Սիրտդ մեկ սեղմվում, մեկ ուռչում է կրծքավանդակում,
այն բաբախում է ավելի ու ավելի արագ և աչքերիցդ հորդում են երանության
արցունքներ: ԱՅԴ Է ՍԵՐԸ :Smile:

----------

Moon (21.02.2009), murmushka (18.02.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Երիտասարդ Նապոլեոնը իր նամակներից մեկում գրում Էր,, Ինչ է
> ՍԵՐԸ ... *Դա սեփական թուլության գիտակցումնէ*, որը շուտով տիրում է միայնակ
> մարդու ողջ էությունը: Միաժամանակ դա սեփական անձին իշխելու կարողությունը
> կորցնելու զգացումն է: Սիրտդ մեկ սեղմվում, մեկ ուռչում է կրծքավանդակում,
> այն բաբախում է ավելի ու ավելի արագ և աչքերիցդ հորդում են երանության
> արցունքներ: ԱՅԴ Է ՍԵՐԸ


Չէի լսել էս խոսքերը: Էս մասը ուժեղ ա :Good:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Չէի լսել էս խոսքերը: Էս մասը ուժեղ ա


Արտ համաձայն ե՞ս էդ մտքի հետ հըըըըն :Jpit: քեզ թույլ ե՞ս զգում

----------


## dvgray

սեքսուալ գործարքից հետո, բայց ոչ ավելի ուշ, քան պատրաստ եք սկսել հաջորդը:

----------


## Kuk

> Արտ համաձայն ե՞ս էդ մտքի հետ հըըըընքեզ թույլ ե՞ս զգում


Վայ :Shok: Դու ստեղ էի՞ր, :Think:  Չեի տեսել. չէ, լավ էլ ուժեղ եմ զգում :Jpit:

----------


## Adriano

Երբ երկու մարդ իրար իսկականից սիրում են այդ բառերը ավելորդ են, այսինքն պետք չէ սպասել, որ հեսա պիտի ասեմ, դա արդեն ձև է: Այս դեպքում բառերն այնքն էլ կարևոր չեն իրականում: :Wink:

----------

Enigmatic (23.02.2009), Լուսաբեր (23.02.2009), ԿԳԴ (22.02.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Երբ երկու մարդ իրար իսկականից սիրում են այդ բառերը ավելորդ են, այսինքն պետք չէ սպասել, որ հեսա պիտի ասեմ, դա արդեն ձև է: Այս դեպքում բառերն այնքն էլ կարևոր չեն իրականում:


Սեփական փորձից ասեմ,որ ճիշտ ես  :Smile:  Ամենահաջող տարբերակնա,վստահեցնում եմ  :Ok:

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ' երբեք էլ անհրաժեշտ չե, ուղղակի երբեմն ցանկալի է;-)

----------


## Narinfinity

"Ես շատ եմ սիրում Քեզ" - այս բառերն ասելուց առաջ, լավ է, թե զգաս այդ բառերի լսելու ցանկությունը նրա մոտ, ասելու կարիքը միշտ չէ, որ կա, այն պետք է լինի սպասված նվերի, ցանկության պես...

----------


## Աբելյան

երբ որ ինքը էդ բառերին արժանի ա  :Sad: 
թե չէ ամեն մի հայվանի պետք չի ասել, ինչքան էլ սիրես  :Cry:

----------

Narinfinity (20.03.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Ե՞րբ է անհրաժեշտ ասել այդ բառերը. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»


Ինչքան հնարավոր է շուտ, թե չէ ձեր փոխարեն դա կասեն ու արդեն շա՜տ ուշ կլինի   :Smile:

----------

Safaryan (01.04.2009)

----------


## Lion

Էհհհ... առաջ ես էլ էի այդպես մտածում, բայց հետո զգացի - որ դա այդքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Եթե դիմացինդ արժանի չի լինում այդ խոսքերին, լավ արդյունք չի ստացվում...

----------

Աբելյան (31.03.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Էհհհ... առաջ ես էլ էի այդպես մտածում, բայց հետո զգացի - որ դա այդքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Եթե դիմացինդ արժանի չի լինում այդ խոսքերին, լավ արդյունք չի ստացվում...


Բա ո՞նց էս իմանում, որ արժանի չի  :Think:

----------


## Lion

Ոչ մի կերպ: Դրա համար էլ ուշ եմ ասում /սա, առայժմ մեծապես տեսական դրույթ է/...

----------


## Artgeo

Միշտ մտածել եմ այս հարցի շուրջ ու երբեք հստակ պատասխան չեմ ունեցել։ Հիմա ունեմ։ Երբ վստահ ես, որ իրոք այդպես է, երբ էական չէ ոչ մի բան, անկախ ամեն ինչից, երբ էական չէ նույնիսկ պատասխանը, երբ դու հաստատ գիտես, որ այդպես է, որ դու սիրում ես ու վերջ։ Ու թող լինի այն, ինչ պիտի լինի։

----------

azat11 (01.04.2009), Kita (31.03.2009), Lion (31.03.2009), murmushka (31.03.2009), Աբելյան (31.03.2009), Երկնային (31.03.2009), Չիպ (02.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մի հատ խելոք միտք ասեմ, էլի :Pardon: 
Էս խոսքերը պետք է ասել էն ժամանակ, երբ նրան սիրում ես: 
Յա տակ դումայու :Xeloq:

----------


## Poqrik_Arev

Առաջին սիրո խոստովանությունը, որ ինձ արել են եղելա "_հոպար յա լյուբլյու տեբյա_"  :Smile: 

Ինձ թվումա "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ" պետք է ասել, երբ 100%  համոզված ես, որ դիմացինդ այն մարդնա, որի հետ դու պատրաստ ես պայքարել մինչև վերջ  :Smile:  հակառակ դեպքում շատ ծանրա լինում  :Sad:

----------


## aash555

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջված է:*

----------


## Mariam1556

Իմ կարծիքով կոնկրետ ժամանակ , կամ վայր չկա 
Դա կանոնավոր բան չի , կամ պարտականություն , երբ որ մարդու մտքով անցնում է այն ժամանակ էլ պետք է ասի: իսկ եթե կան մարդիկ որոնց մտքով ընդհանրապես չի անցնում , թող Փորձեն գոնե շաբաթը մեկ oգտագործել , չէ որ սա այն  նախադասություններից մեկն է որը մեզ բոլորիս էլ ստիպում է ժպտալ և սիրված զգալ. :Love:

----------

Safaryan (01.04.2009), Չամիչ (01.04.2009), Չիպ (02.04.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Իսկ ինձ թվում է  որ  երբեմն  խոսքերն  ավելորդ  են, հայացքը  ամեն ինչ  մատնում է, սիրող  մարդու  հայացքը  ցանկացած  խոսքերից  ավելի ճոխ  կարող է  պատմել  այն ամենի  մասին ինչ  կատարվում է մարդու ներսում:

Բայց  մարդուն  միշտ  լրացուցիչ ապացույցներ են պետք  համոզվելու  համար որ ինքը սիրված է: Այնպես որ ամեն օր քո ապրելակերպով  քո  արարքներով, եվ  ինչու չէ խոսքերով  պետք է ապացուցես  որ սիրում ես:

Հնարավոր  չէ պլանավորել, եվ  ասենք որոշել որ  վերջ որոշված է, այսօր  ժամը  էսինչին նրան ասելու եմ «ես  քեզ սիրում եմ», դա պետք է լինի  ինքնաբերաբար, որը  կարող է տեղի ունենալ ցանկացած, ամենաանսպասելի պահի:Իհարկե  ցանկալի է ասելիս նայել  մարդու  աչքերի  մեջ:

----------


## prptogh

Դա պետք չէ ասել, դա պետք է անել  ( զզվում եմ որոշ ֆիլմերում հնչող ամենաանբնական այդ ֆրազից ) :Hands Up:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Դա պետք չէ ասել, դա պետք է անել  ( զզվում եմ որոշ ֆիլմերում հնչող ամենաանբնական այդ ֆրազից )


Ի՞նչ անել Պըրպտ ջան , «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» անե՞լ  :Think:

----------

Ceceron (02.04.2009), Kita (03.04.2009), linus (19.05.2009), Հայկօ (02.04.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

Ասենք թե սենց մի իրավիճակ, դու և դիմացինդ շատ մտերիմ մարդիկ եք, հարազատ, նույնիսկ նրա ընտանիքի անդամների հետ էս մոտիկություն անում, սակայն դու սիրահարվել ես նրան, բայց  թվումա, որ նրա մտքում նման բանի նշույլ չկա և գիտես, որ մոտակա ժամանակները մտադրություն չունի սիրո հարցերով զբաղվել. էս դեպքում ի՞նչ անել: Սպասե՞լ, թ՞ե գործել :Sad:

----------


## prptogh

> Ի՞նչ անել Պըրպտ ջան , «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» անե՞լ


Շատ ներողություն, ուզում էի լակոնիկ խոսել, լավ չստացվեց…ես նկատի ունեի, որ սիրելը պետք է երևա, իսկ երևալուց հետո ասել-չասելը ըստ ինձ էական չէ…: Չնայած եթե նրան, ում պետք է դա ասվի, դա ցանկալի է, ես դեմ չեմ: Մի խոսքով, ասելիքս այն էր, որ «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» ասելիս պետք է համոզված լինել, որ դա ճիշտ է :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.04.2009), Kita (02.04.2009), Երվանդ (02.04.2009), Փոքրիկ (09.05.2009)

----------


## nune'

ես չեմ էլ հիշում..կյանքում էդ բառերն ասած կամ թե չէ...շաաատ վտանգավոր բառեր են.. :LOL: ես գերադասում եմ `Դու ինձ դուր ես գալիս-ով սահմանափակվել....դեռևս..հիմա համենայնդեպս..

----------


## prptogh

> Իսկ կոնկրետ օրը քանի՞ անգամ 
> Օրինակ ես չեմ սիրում ասել այդ երեք բառը  շա՜տ շատ շա՜տ շատ քիչ եմ օգտագործում, ուղղակի մարդկանց պետք է սովորացնել, որ այդ բառերը ասելը քեզ համար շատ դժվար է, ոչ այն պատճառով , որ չես սիրում , կոմպլեքսներ ունես կամ էգոիստ ես, ուղղակի դժվար է և վերջ!!!!!


Ի դեպ դժվարության մասին՝ ես կուզենայի, որ մենք միևնույն (գուցեև՝ ավելի) դժվարությամբ ասեինք նաև   « Ես  քեզ չեմ սիրում»: Թե չէ երբեմն նույնիսկ առիթը բաց չենք թողնում  հաճույքով շպրտել այդ ֆրազը

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ի դեպ դժվարության մասին՝ ես կուզենայի, որ մենք միևնույն (գուցեև՝ ավելի) դժվարությամբ ասեինք նաև   *« Ես  քեզ չեմ սիրում»:* Թե չէ երբեմն նույնիսկ առիթը բաց չենք թողնում  հաճույքով շպրտել այդ ֆրազը


Կարծում եմ վերը նշված արտահայտությունը շատ քչերին  է  հաճույք պատճառում , ինչքան էլ անկեղծ լինի, տեղին, մեկ է հաճույք չի պատճառի:  :Smile:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Իսկ ինձ թվում է  որ  երբեմն  խոսքերն  ավելորդ  են, հայացքը  ամեն ինչ  մատնում է, սիրող  մարդու  հայացքը  ցանկացած  խոսքերից  ավելի ճոխ  կարող է  պատմել  այն ամենի  մասին ինչ  կատարվում է մարդու ներսում:
> 
> Բայց  մարդուն  միշտ  լրացուցիչ ապացույցներ են պետք  համոզվելու  համար որ ինքը սիրված է: Այնպես որ ամեն օր քո ապրելակերպով  քո  արարքներով, եվ  ինչու չէ խոսքերով  պետք է ապացուցես  որ սիրում ես:
> 
> Հնարավոր  չէ պլանավորել, եվ  ասենք որոշել որ  վերջ որոշված է, այսօր  ժամը  էսինչին նրան ասելու եմ «ես  քեզ սիրում եմ», դա պետք է լինի  ինքնաբերաբար, որը  կարող է տեղի ունենալ ցանկացած, ամենաանսպասելի պահի:Իհարկե  ցանկալի է ասելիս նայել  մարդու  աչքերի  մեջ:


Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ

----------


## Vaho

Երբ զգացիր որ սիրում էս, հենց հասկացար որ իրոք սիրում էս, հենց էդ պահին ասա էլ ժամանակ մի կորցրու, միանգամից ասա :Ok:

----------


## linus

Դե քանի որ խոսքը գնում է թե երբվանից պետք է օգտագործել այդ արտահայտությունը, ես խորհուրդ կտայ չշտապել մի քանի պատճառով.

1. Նախ պիտի ինքդ համոզված լինես որ դա այդպես է, եթե ինչ որ մեկը դուրտ գալիս է, եդ հլը չի նշանակում որ սիրում ես, հետագայում ահագին հեշտ կլինի հակառակը ասելը:

2. Այդ արտահայտությունը հակառակ սեռր համար շատ հաճելի կլինի, նա առնվազն իրեն շատ լավ կզգա. իսկ արդյոք դու ուզու՞մ ես նրան նման հաճույք պատճառել, ինչքանով է նա արժանի դրան? 

3. Այդ արտահայտությունից հետո (հիմնականում աղջիկները) սկսում են "երես առնել" ու մտածում են, որ առանց իրենց դու չես կարող ու ստիպված պիտի տանես բոլոր կամակորությունները:

Իմ խորհուրդը. ինչքան հնարաոր է հետաձգիր դա ասելը, նույնիսկ եթե ինքն է հարձնում ապա խուսապիր պատասխանելուց: Բայց փոխարենը փորձիր դա ցույց տալ քո սիրուն արարքներով:

----------


## Երկնային

> 3. Այդ արտահայտությունից հետո (հիմնականում աղջիկները) սկսում են "երես առնել" ու մտածում են, որ առանց իրենց դու չես կարող ու ստիպված պիտի տանես բոլոր կամակորությունները:


_մենակ աղջիկներն են երես առնում, դուք էլ տենց առանց երես ֆռֆռում եք էլի 

իսկ եթե լուրջ, կապ չունի, թե ոնց ես սիրում, լինի ծնող, ընկեր, սիրած մարդ… եթե սիրում ես, հենց ուզեցիր, պետք ա հենց էդ վայրկյանին էլ ասես… համ դիմացինին հաճելի, համ քեզ  հաճախ առանց ասելու էլ պարզ է, իհարկե, որ սիրում ես դիմացինին, բայց մեկ-մեկ մարդ արարածը ուզում ա լսի էդ բառերը_

----------


## linus

> _մենակ աղջիկներն են երես առնում, դուք էլ տենց առանց երես ֆռֆռում եք էլի 
> 
> իսկ եթե լուրջ, կապ չունի, թե ոնց ես սիրում, լինի ծնող, ընկեր, սիրած մարդ… եթե սիրում ես, հենց ուզեցիր, պետք ա հենց էդ վայրկյանին էլ ասես… համ դիմացինին հաճելի, համ քեզ  հաճախ առանց ասելու էլ պարզ է, իհարկե, որ սիրում ես դիմացինին, բայց մեկ-մեկ մարդ արարածը ուզում ա լսի էդ բառերը_


դե ես չասեցի մենակ աղջիկները, առավելապես աղջիկները  :Wink:  համել ինչ որ գրել եյ երկու կողմի համար եի գրել  :Tongue: 

հիմա եթե քեզ ասեմ որ 
"Ես Սիրում Եմ Քեզ"
 ինչ կասես? 
(_եթե սիրում ես, հենց ուզեցիր, պետք ա հենց էդ վայրկյանին էլ ասես_) չես կարա ապացուցես որ ես հիմա չեմ սիրում ու չեմ ուզում ասել:

----------


## Chuk

> _իսկ եթե լուրջ, կապ չունի, թե ոնց ես սիրում, լինի ծնող, ընկեր, սիրած մարդ… եթե սիրում ես, հենց ուզեցիր, պետք ա հենց էդ վայրկյանին էլ ասես… համ դիմացինին հաճելի, համ քեզ  հաճախ առանց ասելու էլ պարզ է, իհարկե, որ սիրում ես դիմացինին, բայց մեկ-մեկ մարդ արարածը ուզում ա լսի էդ բառերը_


Չէ, համաձայն չեմ  :Think: 
Իրականում երբեմն կամ գուցե հաճախ ուզած պահին ասելը բերում է կատաստրոֆիկ ռեակցիաների, սիրածդ անձնավորության համար դառնում ես անցանկալի մի մարդ, ումից պետք ա փախնել, նրան հեռացնել քեզնից, որոշ դեպքերում խաղալ իրա կամ իրա զգացմունքների հետ: Ամեն ինչ միանշանակ չի: Իհարկե ես էլ եմ կարծում, միշտ էլ վստահ եմ եղել որ անկեղծությունը լավագույն տարբերակն է, բայց իրականում ամեն ինչ մարդկանցից է կախված: Կարելի է նույնիսկ պնդել, որ որոշ դեպքերում ճիշտ է կեղծելը, քան թե ճշմարիտն ասելը, անելը:

----------


## Երկնային

_ինձ սխալ հասկացաք, բայց հավես չկա խորանալու…_

----------


## Գալաթեա

Անձամբ ինձ համար թեմայի վերնագրում նշված արտահայտությունը հենց այդ ձևով ասելը անասելի դժվար է։ 
Նույնիսկ այն մարդուն, որին կյանքիցս ավելի եմ սիրում։ Ասում եմ միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ ներսիցս այրելով դուրս է գալիս։
Լսելիս էլ եմ վատանում։ Ժամանակ ա պետք լինում՝ խելքի գալու համար։

----------

Ribelle (19.05.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> _ինձ սխալ հասկացաք, բայց հավես չկա խորանալու…_


Էս Չուկի հետ դուքով ես խուսում, Նյուտ  :Smile: 
Դե հա..ադմին մարդ ա։ Հիերարխիա ա, բան ա։

----------


## Երկնային

> Էս Չուկի հետ դուքով ես խուսում, Նյուտ 
> Դե հա..ադմին մարդ ա։ Հիերարխիա ա, բան ա։


_Չուկից բացի մի հոգի էլ կար_

----------


## armena

> Չէ, համաձայն չեմ 
>  ...կատաստրոֆիկ ռեակցիաների


շատ լավն էր  :LOL:

----------


## armena

այդ խոսքերը չափազանց վտանգաոր են:
Մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ չես կարող ասել,նույնիսկ եթե սիրում ես:

----------


## Ungrateful

> այդ խոսքերը չափազանց վտանգաոր են:
> Մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ չես կարող ասել,նույնիսկ եթե սիրում ես:


Վտանգաոր?  :Shok: 
Այդ բառերը կարողեն մարդու կյանքում հրաշք գործել և երջանկացնել
կամ տխրեցնել... (չնայաց այդ խոսքերը չեն տխրեցնում, անփողադարձ սերն է դա...)
բայց ամեն դեպքում սիրո խոստովանությունը ՎՏԱՆԳԱՈՐ կոչելը սխալ է... երևի  :Think:

----------


## Միքայէլ

Այդ բառերը պետք է ասել միայն ու միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ ցանկանում ես ինչ-որ մեկին ետ բերել: Իմ կյանքում ես այդ բառերը ասել եմ միայն երկու անգամ: Իհարկե կարող էի նաև երրորդ անգամ ասել, բայց դա արդեն շատ կլիներ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այդ բառերը *պետք է ասել միայն ու միայն այն ժամանակ*, երբ ցանկանում ես ինչ-որ մեկին ետ բերել:


Իսկ ինչու՞։  :Shok:  Եթե ուրիշ դեպքերում էլ ասես, ի՞նչ կպատահի։  :Unsure:

----------


## Երկնային

> Այդ բառերը պետք է ասել միայն ու միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ ցանկանում ես ինչ-որ մեկին ետ բերել:


_դա արդեն կաշառք ա, ոչ թե սեր_

----------


## Միքայէլ

> Իսկ ինչու՞։  Եթե ուրիշ դեպքերում էլ ասես, ի՞նչ կպատահի։


Ուրիշ դեպքերում պետք է միայն ու միայն ցույց տաս:

----------


## Ungrateful

> *Այդ բառերը պետք է ասել միայն ու միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ ցանկանում ես ինչ-որ մեկին ետ բերել*: Իմ կյանքում ես այդ բառերը ասել եմ միայն երկու անգամ: Իհարկե կարող էի նաև երրորդ անգամ ասել, բայց դա արդեն շատ կլիներ:


Չհասկացա այս տողը.. 
Ես ինքս, իմ կյանքի ընդացքում այդ բառը օգտագործելիս միանց ձեռք եմ բերել... ձեռք եմ բերել "նրա" հետ լինելու երջանկությունը...
իսկ դա "Ետ բերելու" հետ կապ չունի..
կարո՞ղ ես միքանի բառով պարզաբանես  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ուրիշ դեպքերում պետք է միայն ու միայն ցույց տաս:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում այդ բառերը պետք է ասվեն... Ինչքան էլ ցույց տաս

----------


## Միքայէլ

> _դա արդեն կաշառք ա, ոչ թե սեր_


Դա կաշառք չէ, այլ գին, որ ստիպված ես վճարել:

----------


## Միքայէլ

> Չհասկացա այս տողը.. 
> Ես ինքս, իմ կյանքի ընդացքում այդ բառը օգտագործելիս միանց ձեռք եմ բերել... ձեռք եմ բերել "նրա" հետ լինելու երջանկությունը...
> իսկ դա "Ետ բերելու" հետ կապ չունի..
> կարո՞ղ ես միքանի բառով պարզաբանես


Եթե միայն մի քանի բառով: 
Ինչ-որ մեկի հետ լինելու երջանկությունը ձեռք բերելու համար հարկավոր չէ որևէ բան ասել, դրա համար բավական է ընդամենը միմյանց աչքերի մեջ նայել: Իսկ երբ մարդ թիկունք է դարձնում քեզ, ապա աչքերը այլևս անզոր են, ձայն է հարկավոր:

----------

Ungrateful (25.06.2009)

----------


## armena

> Վտանգաոր? 
> Այդ բառերը կարողեն մարդու կյանքում հրաշք գործել և երջանկացնել
> կամ տխրեցնել... (չնայաց այդ խոսքերը չեն տխրեցնում, անփողադարձ սերն է դա...)
> բայց ամեն դեպքում սիրո խոստովանությունը ՎՏԱՆԳԱՈՐ կոչելը սխալ է... երևի


այո,քանի որ միշտ չէ,որ քո ու դիմացինի զգացմունքները փոխադարձ են  :Cool:

----------


## Էլիզե

Հետաքրքիր թեմա եմ գտել  :Smile: 

Գիտեք` մենք դեռ չենք կարողանում միմյանց մտքերը կարդալ, մենք չենք կարողանում զգալ`դիմացինը ինչ է մտածում, մենք կարողանում ենք լսել ու հասկանալ... "Շատ էլ չեմ ասում, բայց դու հո գիտես, որ քեզ մեկ ա սիրում եմ"  :Smile:  չէ, չգիտենք, չենք կարդում մտքերը  :Smile:  ... Մի ծուլացիր, ասա կարևոր խոսքերը...
Մենք կարող ենք արտահայտվել` "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ", սիրող մարդու համար այնքան էլ բարդ չի, չէ? Հատկապես եթե կռահում ես, որ պատասխանը կլինի` "Ես էլ քեզ"  :Smile:  : /Միմյանց սիրող զույգերի մասին է խոսքս/  :Smile: 

Իսկ անփոխադարձ սիրո դեպքում` պետք չէ տղային/աղջկան պսիխոզի հասցնել "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ" բառերի անընդմեջ կրկնությամբ  :Smile: ` դա ցավ կպատճառի և ասողին, և լսողին:

----------

E-la Via (08.08.2010), Inana (08.08.2010), Kita (08.08.2010), Shah (08.08.2010), Երկնային (09.08.2010), Կաթիլ (08.08.2010), ՆանՍ (09.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հետաքրքիր թեմա եմ գտել 
> 
> Գիտեք` մենք դեռ չենք կարողանում միմյանց մտքերը կարդալ, մենք չենք կարողանում զգալ`դիմացինը ինչ է մտածում


Կարողանում ենք:  :Pardon:  Հենց զգալով էլ գիտենք, դիմացինդ` տվյալ դեպքում սիրելիդ, ի՞նչ է մտածում: Հաստատ:



> Մենք կարող ենք արտահայտվել` "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ", սիրող մարդու համար այնքան էլ բարդ չի, չէ? Հատկապես եթե կռահում ես, որ պատասխանը կլինի` "Ես էլ քեզ"


Մարդ կա իր համար բարդ է, էտ «հոգեցունց» երեք բառը կյանքի գնով էլ լինի չի ասի՝ սիրելով հանդերձ, մարդ էլ կա ամեն վայրկյան կարող է  ասել՝ զգացմունք ներդնելով կամ էլ ոչ:
Բոլորս էլ տարբեր ենք,  յուրաքանչյուրս էլ տարբեր ձևով ենք հասկանում ու արտահայտում մեր զգացածը: Ինչ -որ մեկի համար դրանք լո՛կ(  :LOL: ) բառեր են, մեկի համար էլ լո՛կ գործողություններ, կարևորը դիմացինդ հասկանա քո արտահայտման լեզուն: Մեկը կարող է ասել. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» ու դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված լինի, մեկն էլ կարող է ասել. «Ես քեզ ատում եմ», կամ ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չասի՝ լռի, ու դրա  մեջ ավելի շատ սեր լինի, քան «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»-ի դեպքում :  :Smile: 



> Իսկ անփոխադարձ սիրո դեպքում` պետք չէ տղային/աղջկան պսիխոզի հասցնել "Ես քեզ սիրում եմ" բառերի անընդմեջ կրկնությամբ ` դա ցավ կպատճառի և ասողին, և լսողին:


 Նաև փոխադարձի դեպքում:
Ինչքան քիչ են բառերը, էնքան լավ:  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (08.08.2010), E-la Via (08.08.2010), Inana (08.08.2010), SSS (09.08.2010), Yevuk (08.08.2010), Արևհատիկ (08.08.2010), Լուսաբեր (08.08.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Կարողանում ենք:  Հենց զգալով էլ գիտենք, դիմացինդ` տվյալ դեպքում սիրելիդ, ի՞նչ է մտածում: Հաստատ:
> 
> *Մարդ կա իր համար բարդ է, էտ «հոգեցունց» երեք բառը կյանքի գնով էլ լինի չի ասի՝ սիրելով հանդերձ, մարդ էլ կա ամեն վայրկյան կարող է  ասել՝ զգացմունք ներդնելով կամ էլ ոչ:*
> Բոլորս էլ տարբեր ենք,  յուրաքանչյուրս էլ տարբեր ձևով ենք հասկանում ու արտահայտում մեր զգացածը: Ինչ -որ մեկի համար դրանք լո՛կ( ) բառեր են, մեկի համար էլ լո՛կ գործողություններ, կարևորը դիմացինդ հասկանա քո արտահայտման լեզուն: Մեկը կարող է ասել. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» ու դրանով ամեն ինչ ասված լինի, մեկն էլ կարող է ասել. «Ես քեզ ատում եմ», կամ ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չասի՝ լռի, ու դրա  մեջ ավելի շատ սեր լինի, քան «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»-ի դեպքում : 
> 
>  Նաև փոխադարձի դեպքում:
> Ինչքան քիչ են բառերը, էնքան լավ:


Համաձայն եմ Յոժ ջան, բայց մեկ-մեկ արժի побаловать անել սիրելիիդ ու բարձրաձայնել զգացմունքներիդ մասին  :Smile:

----------


## E-la Via

> Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:


Մի որոշ ժամանակ առաջ այս հարցին կպատասխանեի այսպես: "Եթե սիրում ես, անպայման ասա ու նշանակություն չունի ինչ հանգամանքներում, ում, նշանակությունակություն չունի ճիշտ է, թե սխալ, ասա: Ասելուց թեթևանում ես, ասելուց ուրախանում ես, ասելուց խաղաղվում ես ու տալիս ես սիրուցդ մի մաս": 
Բայց հիմա կարծում եմ, որ երբեմն պետք է լռել, ներսում պահել, չարտահայտվել, որոհետև կարող է հենց այդ երեք բառերը դառնան ոչ թե ձեռքբերումների այլ կորուստների պատճառ: Իսկ կորուստը կարող է հսկայական լինել: 
Այնուամենայնիվ, եթե չկան լռելու լուրջ պատճառներ ու զգում ես, որ պահն հասունացել է, երբ զգում ես, որ այդ բառերը արտաանելու ճիշտ ժամանակն է, որեմն ԱՍԱ…

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Կարծում եմ, որ այդ խոսքերը ինքնաբուխ պետք է արտաբերվեն, եթե մտածում ես ասել թե չասել, կամ եթե ուզում ես ասել, բայց ինչ որ բան խանգառում է, ուրեմն հաստատ իսկական սեր չէ:

----------


## E-la Via

> Կարծում եմ, որ այդ խոսքերը ինքնաբուխ պետք է արտաբերվեն, եթե մտածում ես ասել թե չասել, կամ եթե ուզում ես ասել, բայց ինչ որ բան խանգառում է, ուրեմն հաստատ իսկական սեր չէ:


Հա համաձայն եմ, որ պետք է ինքնաբուխ լինի, բայց եթե ասենք գիտես, որ էդ բառերովդ ոմանց ցավ ես պատճառելու, կամ դիմացինդ պատրաստ չի  դա լսել, քեզանից չի սպասում ուրեմն պետք է սպասես, լռես:Համաձայն չեմ, որ ասելու մեջ տատանվելը իսկական սիրո բացակայություն է:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հա համաձայն եմ, որ պետք է ինքնաբուխ լինի, բայց եթե ասենք գիտես, որ էդ բառերովդ ոմանց ցավ ես պատճառելու, կամ դիմացինդ պատրաստ չի  դա լսել, քեզանից չի սպասում ուրեմն պետք է սպասես, լռես:Համաձայն չեմ, որ ասելու մեջ տատանվելը իսկական սիրո բացակայություն է:


Ես խոսում եմ այն մասին երբ փոխադարձ զգացմունք կա, բայց գլխավոր բառերը այդպես էլ չեն հնչում: Եթե գլխավոր խոսքերը երկար են սպասեցնել տալիս ուրեմն կա կասկած, որ դիմացինդ այն միակ է չէ ում համար նախատեսված են այդ խոսքերը:

----------

E-la Via (08.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես խոսում եմ այն մասին երբ փոխադարձ զգացմունք կա, բայց գլխավոր բառերը այդպես էլ չեն հնչում: Եթե գլխավոր խոսքերը երկար են սպասեցնել տալիս ուրեմն կա կասկած, որ դիմացինդ այն միակ է չէ ում համար նախատեսված են այդ խոսքերը:


Իսկ եթե զգացմունքը փոխադարձ չի՞, պե՞տք է արդյոք ասել, որ սիրում ես։ Իմ կարծիքով՝ պետք չէ։

----------

E-la Via (08.08.2010), Inana (08.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

> Կարծում եմ, որ այդ խոսքերը ինքնաբուխ պետք է արտաբերվեն, եթե մտածում ես ասել թե չասել, կամ եթե ուզում ես ասել, բայց ինչ որ բան խանգառում է, ուրեմն հաստատ իսկական սեր չէ:


 Համաձայն չեմ: Մարդը կարա իսկականից սիրի ու չասի էդ մասին: Սիրո մասին բառերը չարաշահելը իմ կարծիքով արժեզրկում է սերը: Սիրող սրտերը կարող են լռությամբ էլ խոսել: Սիրելիս լուռ զրուցում են նաև աչքերը, որոնք կարող են ավելին ասել, քան մաշված  ու միլիարդավոր անգամներով կրկնված բառերը:

----------

E-la Via (08.08.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ եթե զգացմունքը փոխադարձ չի՞, պե՞տք է արդյոք ասել, որ սիրում ես։ Իմ կարծիքով՝ պետք չէ։


Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ պետք չէ, այդ խոսքերը չպետք է օդում կախված մնան, անպատճառ պետք է գտնեն իրենց հասցեատիրոջը, պետք է տեղ հասնեն: Այս դեպքում ասելը եւ չասելը նույն հաշիվն է, նախընտրելի է չասելը:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:24 ----------




> Համաձայն չեմ: Մարդը կարա իսկականից սիրի ու չասի էդ մասին: Սիրո մասին բառերը չարաշահելը իմ կարծիքով արժեզրկում է սերը: Սիրող սրտերը կարող են լռությամբ էլ խոսել: Սիրելիս լուռ զրուցում են նաև աչքերը, որոնք կարող են ավելին ասել, քան մաշված  ու միլիարդավոր անգամներով կրկնված բառերը:


Ինչ, որ տեղ համամիտ եմ, համոզված եմ, որ կան բազմաթիվ սիրող զույգեր, որոնք այդպես էլ չեն արտաբերել գլխավոր խոսքերը, բայց համոզված եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուրի կյանքում կպակասի մի շաաատ կարեւոր եւ արժեքավոր բան, եթե ոչ մի անգամ չի լսել եւ չի արտաբվերել այդ խոսքերը:Ինանա ջան, միայն թե չասես, որ քեզ համար առանձնապես կարեւոր չէ լսել այդ խոսքերը: :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010), E-la Via (08.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Համաձայն չեմ: Մարդը կարա իսկականից սիրի ու չասի էդ մասին: Սիրո մասին բառերը չարաշահելը իմ կարծիքով արժեզրկում է սերը: Սիրող սրտերը կարող են լռությամբ էլ խոսել: Սիրելիս լուռ զրուցում են նաև աչքերը, որոնք կարող են ավելին ասել, քան մաշված  ու միլիարդավոր անգամներով կրկնված բառերը:


Իսկ ինչի չէ, է՞։ Ինչի չասես, ես ասող եմ, ախպեր :LOL: , ու նաև ուզում եմ, որ ինձ անվերջ ասեն, կարամ օրը 100 անգամ ասեմ, ու չհոգնեմ։ Դրանից էլ հաճելի բան, որ սիրում ես, գիտես որ սիրված ես ու կարող ես դա կրկնել, ինչքան ցանկանաս։ Դրանից միայն դրական լիցքեր ես ստանում և հաղորդում, կարծում եմ։ Ինչի՞ համար է ձեռքով, ոտքով, աչքերով հասկացնելը, եթե կարելի է ասել մարդկային լեզվով, դրանով հաճույք պատճառել սիրելիիդ ու նաև քեզ։ Ինչքան շատ ջերմություն տաս դիմացինիդ, էնքան քեզ ավելի լավ կզգաս։ Վերջերս մի տեղ կարդում էի, որ այն ամուսինները, որոնց կանայք ամեն առավոտ համբուրում են ամուսնուն աշխատանքի ճանապարհելիս, աշխատավայրում շատ ավելի մեծ հաջողություններ են ունենում  :Smile:  Չգիտեմ որքանով է ճիշտ, բայց ամեն դեպքում ճշմարտության հատիկ կա դրա մեջ, կարծում եմ։

----------

Kita (08.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Inana-ի* խոսքերից  
> Համաձայն չեմ: *Մարդը կարա իսկականից սիրի ու չասի էդ մասին*: Սիրո մասին բառերը չարաշահելը իմ կարծիքով արժեզրկում է սերը: Սիրող սրտերը կարող են լռությամբ էլ խոսել: Սիրելիս լուռ զրուցում են նաև աչքերը, որոնք կարող են ավելին ասել, քան մաշված ու միլիարդավոր անգամներով կրկնված բառերը:



Այ մարդ ո՞նց կարաս իսկականից սիրես ու չասես, որ սիրում ես:

Ես որ չեմ կարա: Ես ոչ մենակ կասեմ սիրում եմ հլա օրը տաս անգամ էլ կկրկնեմ ու էսքան տարիներս հեչ էլ չեն ապացուցել ինձ, որ դրանից իմ միակ սերը արժեզրկվել ա: :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010), E-la Via (08.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

Չամիչ ջան ես ասում եմ էդ բառերը չարաշահելու մասին, որ ամեն վայրկյան կրկնում են ու համը հանում:
 Իսկ ընդհանրապես իհարկե շաաատ հաճելի ա լսել էդ բառերը սիրածդ մարդու շուրթերից մանավանդ առաջին անգամ: 
Բայց մի հոգեբանական գրքի մեջ կարդացել եմ, որ առաջին անգամ խոստովանություն անելուց իրոք սիրող տղան աշխատում ա շրջանցել էդ երեք բառը, իրա համար տանջանք ա էդ բառերը ասելը: Փոխարենը  նա գտնում ա նման արտահայտություններ. 
"Ես անտարբեր չեմ քո նկատամբ..."
կամ "Ես զգացմունքներ ունեմ քո նկատմամբ..." և այլն

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:38 ----------




> Այ մարդ ո՞նց կարաս իսկականից սիրես ու չասես, որ սիրում ես:
> 
> Ես որ չեմ կարա: Ես ոչ մենակ կասեմ սիրում եմ հլա օրը տաս անգամ էլ կկրկնեմ ու էսքան տարիներս հեչ էլ չեն ապացուցել ինձ, որ դրանից իմ միակ սերը արժեզրկվել ա:


Երևի դա գալիս ա մարդու խառնվածքից: Ես էլ օրինակ կներվայինանայի օրվա մեջ հազար անգամ նույն բանը լսելուց: Հասկացանք էլի, ինչ ես գլուխ տանում: Կարելի ա սերը ցույց տալ քո վերաբերմունքով, օրինակ, ինչպես Արիադնան ա ասում, գործի գնալուց առաջ ամուսնուդ համբուրելով և շատ ուրիշ բաներով :Love:

----------


## Ariadna

> Չամիչ ջան ես ասում եմ էդ բառերը չարաշահելու մասին, որ ամեն վայրկյան կրկնում են ու համը հանում:
>  Իսկ ընդհանրապես իհարկե շաաատ հաճելի ա լսել էդ բառերը սիրածդ մարդու շուրթերից մանավանդ առաջին անգամ: 
> Բայց մի հոգեբանական գրքի մեջ կարդացել եմ, որ առաջին անգամ խոստովանություն անելուց իրոք սիրող տղան աշխատում ա շրջանցել էդ երեք բառը, իրա համար տանջանք ա էդ բառերը ասելը: Փոխարենը  նա գտնում ա նման արտահայտություններ. 
> "Ես անտարբեր չեմ քո նկատամբ..."
> կամ "Ես զգացմունքներ ունեմ քո նկատմամբ..." և այլն
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:38 ----------
> 
> 
> ...


Ինանա ջան, ես մենակ համբուրելը չեմ ասում, նաև «սիրում եմ» ասելուն եմ կողմ, ինչքան որ սիրտդ կկամենա։ Ինձ թվում է մեր հայ կանանց մոտ հենց դա է պակասում՝ էդ ջերմությունը, իրենք ջերմությունը հաղորդում են միայն ջեմ եփելով, շոր լվանալով, տուն մաքրելով, բայց չեն հասկանում, որ տղամարդուն դա շատ քիչ է, էդ ամենը կարող է նաև մի քիչ պակաս լինել, բայց փոխարենը կարողանաս ամուսնուդ տալ իսկական, կանացի ջերմություն՝ կիրք ու սեր։

----------

E-la Via (08.08.2010), Kita (08.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

բայց միթե իսկական կիրքն ու սերը բառերով են տրվում???? :Think:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Inana-ի* խոսքերից
> Երևի դա գալիս ա մարդու խառնվածքից: Ես էլ օրինակ կներվայինանայի օրվա մեջ հազար անգամ նույն բանը լսելուց: Հասկացանք էլի, ինչ ես գլուխ տանում: Կարելի ա սերը ցույց տալ քո վերաբերմունքով, օրինակ, ինչպես Արիադնան ա ասում, գործի գնալուց առաջ ամուսնուդ համբուրելով և շատ ուրիշ բաներով


Համաձայն եմ, շատ բան կախված ա հենց խառնվածքից: Չեմ էլ համարձակվի համոզել իմ իավացիության մեջ: Բայց անկեղծ ասած էսքան տարվա մեջ դեռևս չեմ հանդիպել մի գիտակից էակի ով իրեն ուղղված սիրո խոստովանությունից կհոգնի: Համենայդեպս իմ շրջապատում նման դեպքերի ականատես չեմ եղել: Ընդհակառակը տեսել եմ, թե ինչպես են նման դեպքերում աչքերը փայլում: :Smile: 

 Մի բան ել ասեմ ու այլևս չբանավիճեմ:  Ի սրտե ասված խոսքերը երբեք չեն հոգնեցնում:

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010), E-la Via (08.08.2010), Էլիզե (08.08.2010), ՆանՍ (09.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> բայց միթե իսկական կիրքն ու սերը բառերով են տրվում????


Երբ լինում է ամեն ինչով էլ տրվում է, երբ չի լինում, ոչ մի բառվ չես խաբի  :Smile:  Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, եթե կա, պետք է արտահայտես, ոչ թե խեղդես արդուկի ու ճաշի մեջ, ինչպես հայ կանանց 90%–ը, որ հետո չեն հասկանում, թե ինչի ամուսինը ուրիշին սիրեց, իսկ իրենք էսքան նվիրված էին։

----------

Դեկադա (08.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

> Երբ լինում է ամեն ինչով էլ տրվում է, երբ չի լինում, ոչ մի բառվ չես խաբի  Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, եթե կա, պետք է արտահայտես, ոչ թե խեղդես արդուկի ու ճաշի մեջ, ինչպես հայ կանանց 90%–ը, որ հետո չեն հասկանում, թե ինչի ամուսինը ուրիշին սիրեց, իսկ իրենք էսքան նվիրված էին։


Այ սրանում լիովին համաձայն եմ: Իհարկե սերը պետք ա արտահայտել:
Ուղղակի ամեն մարդ իր ձևով ա արտահայտում: Դուք գտնում եք, որ ճիշտ է բառերով արտահայտվել ես գտնում եմ, որ բառերը շատ թույլ  գործիքներ են սիրո արտահայտման համար: Կան ավելի արտահայտիչ միջոցներ, որոնք ամեն կին ինքը պիտի գտնի: :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (08.08.2010), Shah (08.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Այ սրանում լիովին համաձայն եմ: Իհարկե սերը պետք ա արտահայտել:
> Ուղղակի ամեն մարդ իր ձևով ա արտահայտում: Դուք գտնում եք, որ ճիշտ է բառերով արտահայտվել ես գտնում եմ, որ բառերը շատ թույլ  գործիքներ են սիրո արտահայտման համար: Կան ավելի արտահայտիչ միջոցներ, որոնք ամեն կին ինքը պիտի գտնի:


Ինանա, եթե ինչ որ մեկը կարդա միայն քո գրածը, և չկարդա իմ նախորդ գրառումները, կմտածի, որ ես ասում եմ, որ միակ տարբերակը  բառերն են։ Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ նաև բառերը, ու դա միշտ էլ ջերմացնում է, եթե սիրելի մարդն է ասում։ Իսկ մենակ բառերով հաստատ ոչինչ գլուխ չի գա  :LOL:  Մարդ կա ընդհանրապես խոսող չի, ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ իրեն ստիպելով ինչ որ բառեր ասի, բայց եթե էդ բառերը ուզում ես ասել, ասա, երբեք պետք չի մտածել, որ շատ ասելուց կարող է սերդ արժեզրկվել, դա է իմ ասածը ընդամենը։

----------

Shah (08.08.2010), Կաթիլ (08.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

> Համաձայն եմ, շատ բան կախված ա հենց խառնվածքից: Չեմ էլ համարձակվի համոզել իմ իավացիության մեջ: Բայց անկեղծ ասած էսքան տարվա մեջ դեռևս չեմ հանդիպել մի գիտակից էակի ով իրեն ուղղված սիրո խոստովանությունից կհոգնի: Համենայդեպս իմ շրջապատում նման դեպքերի ականատես չեմ եղել: Ընդհակառակը տեսել եմ, թե ինչպես են նման դեպքերում աչքերը փայլում:
> 
>  Մի բան ել ասեմ ու այլևս չբանավիճեմ:  Ի սրտե ասված խոսքերը երբեք չեն հոգնեցնում:


 Դեկադա ջան, դու ինձ երևի չգիտակցված կոմպլիմենտ արեցիր. սիրում եմ, երբ իմ մտածելակերպը տարբերվում ա ուրիշներինից: Շնորհակալություն :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:08 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:06 ----------




> Ինանա, եթե ինչ որ մեկը կարդա միայն քո գրածը, և չկարդա իմ նախորդ գրառումները, կմտածի, որ ես ասում եմ, որ միակ տարբերակը  բառերն են։ Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ նաև բառերը, ու դա միշտ էլ ջերմացնում է, եթե սիրելի մարդն է ասում։ Իսկ մենակ բառերով հաստատ ոչինչ գլուխ չի գա  Մարդ կա ընդհանրապես խոսող չի, ու հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ իրեն ստիպելով ինչ որ բառեր ասի, բայց եթե էդ բառերը ուզում ես ասել, ասա, երբեք պետք չի մտածել, որ շատ ասելուց կարող է սերդ արժեզրկվել, դա է իմ ասածը ընդամենը։


Հետևաբար ես պատկանում եմ այն մարդկանց թվին, ով խոսող չի ու չի սիրում հաճախ ասել իր ներսում կատարվող բաները:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Դեկադա ջան, դու ինձ երևի չգիտակցված կոմպլիմենտ արեցիր. սիրում եմ, երբ իմ մտածելակերպը տարբերվում ա ուրիշներինից: Շնորհակալություն


Ինանա, իսկ եթե Ձեզ անընդհատ ասեն, որ Ձեր մտածելակերպը տարբերվում է այլոց մտածելակերպից, ընդ որում ասեն դրական երանգով, ոչ թե բացասական կամ հեգնական, կհոգնե՞ք  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

Ուզում եք ասել փառասիրությունս շոյվում ա էդ բառերից :Smile: 
Նայած ով կասի :Smile: 
Եթե տարբեր մարդիկ ասեն` ոչ, եթե նույն մարդը ասի` էլ չեմ հավատա իրա ասածին:

----------

Shah (08.08.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> * Inana-ի խոսքերից * 
> Դեկադա ջան, դու ինձ երևի չգիտակցված կոմպլիմենտ արեցիր. սիրում եմ, երբ իմ մտածելակերպը տարբերվում ա ուրիշներինից: Շնորհակալություն


Ջանս, չեմ կարծում, որ ես էն տարիքում եմ, որ կոմպլիմենտներ անեմ *չգիտակցված*: Ավելի հաճելի կլինի երբ տողատակերում ոչինչ չփնտրեք: Ես ընդամենը իմ կարծիքն եմ ասել, ինչքանով այն ձեր կողմից կունդինվի, դա արդեն ձեր խնդիրն է: Հուսով եմ էս սիրուն թեման այլևս մեր բանավեճով չենք փչացնի: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուզում եք ասել փառասիրությունս շոյվում ա էդ բառերից
> Նայած ով կասի:



Ոչ, Ինանա, նկատի ունեի այ սա.



> Ես էլ օրինակ կներվայինանայի օրվա մեջ հազար անգամ նույն բանը լսելուց: Հասկացանք էլի, ինչ ես գլուխ տանում:


Ձեր վերջին գրածից ստացվում է, որ կա(ն) մարդ(իկ), ում կողմից անընդհատ Ձեր սիրած կոմպլիմենտը լսելը հաճելի կլիներ: Ձեզ գուցե դուրեկան է, որ հաճախ ասեն, որ դուք այլոցից տարբերվում են, իսկ մյուսին հաճելի է լսել սիրված լինելու մասին խոսքերը: Ընդամենն ուզում եմ ասել, որ հաճելի խոսքերի հաճախ լսելը նաև ձեզ համար ներվայնացնող ու հոգնեցնող չի, կարծես թե  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010), E-la Via (08.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

Իհարկե սիրո համար բառերը միայն շատ քիչ են: Արտահայտել կարելի է նաև շատ այլ ուրիշ ձևերով: Կոնկրետ իմ համար շատ կարևոր են աչքերը...
"Ես քեզ սիրում եմ" բառերը ասելու համար պլանավորել չի կարելի, նու ասենք բացառությամբ 16-17 տարեկաններում  :Smile:  Իսկ հետո սիրելիին այդ բառերն ասելուց դրանով արտահայտում ես քո սերը, քո հարգանքը, քո նվիրվածությունը և այլն... իսկ քո սիրո ու զգացմունքների մասին խոսում են քո արարքները, քո վերաբերմունքը, քո աչքերը:

----------

Inana (08.08.2010), Կաթիլ (08.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

> Ոչ, Ինանա, նկատի ունեի այ սա.
> 
> Ձեր վերջին գրածից ստացվում է, որ կա(ն) մարդ(իկ), ում կողմից անընդհատ Ձեր սիրած կոմպլիմենտը լսելը հաճելի կլիներ: Ձեզ գուցե դուրեկան է, որ հաճախ ասեն, որ դուք այլոցից տարբերվում են, իսկ մյուսին հաճելի է լսել սիրված լինելու մասին խոսքերը: Ընդամենն ուզում եմ ասել, որ հաճելի խոսքերի հաճախ լսելը նաև ձեզ համար ներվայնացնող ու հոգնեցնող չի, կարծես թե


Ես հետո ավելացրեցի, որ եթե տարբեր մարդիկ ասեն հաճելի կլինի, բայց կարծեմ խոսքը այստեղ սիրելիի ասածներին է վերաբերում, ու սիրելին մի հատ ա լինում :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հետո ավելացրեցի, որ եթե տարբեր մարդիկ ասեն հաճելի կլինի, բայց կարծեմ խոսքը այստեղ սիրելիի ասածներին է վերաբերում, ու սիրելին մի հատ ա լինում


Այո, հետո ավելացրիք  :Smile: 
Սիրելին մի հատ է լինում, իսկ կրկնվող հաճախ կրկնվող կոմպլիմենտ, հաճելի բաներ ասողները բազում:
Ինչևէ, թույլ տվեք մեկ անգամ ևս ասել, որ Դուք այլոցից տարբերվում եք  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

> Այո, հետո ավելացրիք 
> Սիրելին մի հատ է լինում, իսկ կրկնվող հաճախ կրկնվող կոմպլիմենտ, հաճելի բաներ ասողները բազում:
> Ինչևէ, թույլ տվեք մեկ անգամ ևս ասել, որ Դուք այլոցից տարբերվում եք


 Սիրելին, որը միակն ա,  չեմ կարծում, որ էնքան պրիմիտիվ լինի, որ բացի ես քեզ սիրում եմ -ից ուրիշ հաճելի բառեր չգտնի կոմպլիմենտ անելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Սիրելին, որը միակն ա,  չեմ կարծում, որ էնքան պրիմիտիվ լինի, որ բացի ես քեզ սիրում եմ -ից ուրիշ հաճելի բառեր չգտնի կոմպլիմենտ անելու համար


Իսկ գուցե հանճարեղությանը պարզությա՞ն մեջ է:
Գուցե և գտնի այլ խոսքեր, բազում ուրիշ ձևերով ցույց տա իր սերն ու հավատարմությունը, բայց դրան զուգահեռ չհոգնի ասել, որ սիրում է, կամ որ պաշտում է, կամ որ _նե_ անկրկնելի է, կամ որ *նե* տարբերվում է այլոցից: Ու դա ասի հաճախ, անընդհատ, իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ:

----------


## Ariadna

> Սիրելին, որը միակն ա,  չեմ կարծում, որ էնքան պրիմիտիվ լինի, որ բացի ես քեզ սիրում եմ -ից ուրիշ հաճելի բառեր չգտնի կոմպլիմենտ անելու համար


Ինանա ջան, ես քեզ սիրում եմ–ը կոմպլիմենտ չի, ոչ էլ դրա տարատեսակ  :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (08.08.2010), Երկնային (09.08.2010), Հայուհի (09.08.2010), ՆանՍ (09.08.2010), Շինարար (08.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

վայ էն դեմքի գույնին ու ձայնի բարձրությանը, որ էտ բառերը  դուրս եկան  :Jpit:  վայ էն 1,5 տարին, որ սպասեցնել տվեց, որ ես ասեմ էտ նունյ բառերը  ::}:  Առաջին սերն էլ էտա  :Rolleyes:  

Ինչ-որ ժամանակ դնել ասելու համար պետք չի, ինչ-որ սահմանափկումներ պետք չեն:Ճիշտա սիրելուց մարդ հա ուզումա դա զգացնել տա դիմացինին, մյուս մարդկանց, չուզենա էլ գիտակցորեն, ենթագիտակցորեն հաստատ դա անումա: 

 Ինքս օրվա մեջ չեմ հաշվել քանի անգամ, բայց ամեն հնարավոր առիթով ասում եմ: ՈՒ պարտադիր չի փոխադարձ բառերը լսեմ, մի ժպիտն էլ բավականա, որ լավ զգամ: Նույնն էլ հակառակը: Բայց դե սերն արտահայտելու էնքան ուիրշ բառեր կաաաան.... դրանից էլ կիրառեք  :Jpit: 
Ու դրանք էն բառերն են, որ պետքա ինտիմ միջավայրում հնչեն, այլ ականջներից հեռու:Համենայն դեպս ինձ համար  :Smile:  

Հ.գ. գիտնականները պարզել են, որ ամենաճիշտ ժամանակը երեկոյան ժամը 7ի կողմերնա, որովհետև էտ ժամին մարդը զգայունա դառնում ու ավելի լավա ընկալում ասվածը :Think:  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010), Արևածագ (08.08.2010), Երկնային (09.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

> Իսկ գուցե հանճարեղությանը պարզությա՞ն մեջ է:
> Գուցե և գտնի այլ խոսքեր, բազում ուրիշ ձևերով ցույց տա իր սերն ու հավատարմությունը, բայց դրան զուգահեռ չհոգնի ասել, որ սիրում է, կամ որ պաշտում է, կամ որ _նե_ անկրկնելի է, կամ որ *նե* տարբերվում է այլոցից: Ու դա ասի հաճախ, անընդհատ, իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ:


Պարզությունն ու պրիմիտիվությունը լրիվ տարբեր հասկացություններ են, եկեք չխառնենք :Smile: 
Եթե հենց սկզբից կարդաք իմ գրառումները կտեսնեք, որ ես չեմ ասում, թե սիրո մեջ բառերը բոլորովին հարկավոր չեն, ուղղակի չպետք է շաաատ կրկնել նույն բանը: Օրինակ, կրկնում են` օրինակ. դուք խինկալի շատ եք սիրում, ու շատ հաճելի ա այն ուտելը, բայց եթե օրը 3 անգամ սեղանին խինկալի դնեն, նորից առաջին անգամվա ախորժակով կուտեք???

----------

Shah (08.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ինանա ջան, ես քեզ սիրում եմ–ը կոմպլիմենտ չի, ոչ էլ դրա տարատեսակ


Բայց հազար կոմպլիմենտ արժե:  :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> Պարզությունն ու պրիմիտիվությունը լրիվ տարբեր հասկացություններ են, եկեք չխառնենք
> Եթե հենց սկզբից կարդաք իմ գրառումները կտեսնեք, որ ես չեմ ասում, թե սիրո մեջ բառերը բոլորովին հարկավոր չեն, ուղղակի չպետք է շաաատ կրկնել նույն բանը: Օրինակ, կրկնում են` օրինակ. դուք խինկալի շատ եք սիրում, ու շատ հաճելի ա այն ուտելը, բայց եթե օրը 3 անգամ սեղանին խինկալի դնեն, նորից առաջին անգամվա ախորժակով կուտեք???


Դուք երբևէ սիրե՞լ եք, Ինանա: Ինձ մոտ այն տպավորությունն ա, որ ոչ… Գոնե մի անգամ պարզապես հենց այնպես սիրահարված մարդու մտքով երբեք չէր անցնի, ըստ իս, սերը համեմատել խինկալու հետ…

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010), Chuk (08.08.2010), Skeptic (08.08.2010), Երկնային (09.08.2010), Էլիզե (08.08.2010), Լուսաբեր (08.08.2010), ՆանՍ (09.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010), Չամիչ (08.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ ինչի չէ, է՞։ Ինչի չասես, ես ասող եմ, ախպեր, ու նաև ուզում եմ, որ ինձ անվերջ ասեն, կարամ օրը 100 անգամ ասեմ, ու չհոգնեմ։ Դրանից էլ հաճելի բան, որ սիրում ես, գիտես որ սիրված ես ու կարող ես դա կրկնել, ինչքան ցանկանաս։ Դրանից միայն դրական լիցքեր ես ստանում և հաղորդում, կարծում եմ։ Ինչի՞ համար է ձեռքով, ոտքով, աչքերով հասկացնելը, եթե կարելի է ասել մարդկային լեզվով, դրանով հաճույք պատճառել սիրելիիդ ու նաև քեզ։ Ինչքան շատ ջերմություն տաս դիմացինիդ, էնքան քեզ ավելի լավ կզգաս։ Վերջերս մի տեղ կարդում էի, որ այն ամուսինները, որոնց կանայք ամեն առավոտ համբուրում են ամուսնուն աշխատանքի ճանապարհելիս, աշխատավայրում շատ ավելի մեծ հաջողություններ են ունենում  Չգիտեմ որքանով է ճիշտ, բայց ամեն դեպքում ճշմարտության հատիկ կա դրա մեջ, կարծում եմ։





> Այ մարդ ո՞նց կարաս իսկականից սիրես ու չասես, որ սիրում ես:
> 
> Ես որ չեմ կարա: Ես ոչ մենակ կասեմ սիրում եմ հլա օրը տաս անգամ էլ կկրկնեմ ու էսքան տարիներս հեչ էլ չեն ապացուցել ինձ, որ դրանից իմ միակ սերը արժեզրկվել ա:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Ariadna–ի ու Դեկադայի հետ։ Ես էլ, օրինակ, համ պահանջ եմ զգում ինքս օրվա մեջ առնվազն մի քանի անգամ ասելու, որ սիրում եմ, համ էլ նույնը լսելու սիրելիիցս։ Երբեք չեմ հոգնել ո՛չ լսելուց, ո՛չ ասելուց, ու ո՛չ էլ իմ ասելուց է հոգնել սիրելիս։ Ու հեչ կապ չունի, որ երկուսս էլ գիտենք, որ սիրում ենք, մեկ է, միշտ էլ հաճելի է էդ բառերը լսելը, համենայնդեպս, ինձ համար դրանք երբեք չեն հնանում կամ, առավել ևս, արժեզրկում սերը։ 




> Համաձայն չեմ: Մարդը կարա իսկականից սիրի ու չասի էդ մասին: Սիրո մասին բառերը չարաշահելը իմ կարծիքով արժեզրկում է սերը: Սիրող սրտերը կարող են լռությամբ էլ խոսել: Սիրելիս լուռ զրուցում են նաև աչքերը, որոնք կարող են ավելին ասել, քան մաշված  ու միլիարդավոր անգամներով կրկնված բառերը:





> Չամիչ ջան ես ասում եմ էդ բառերը չարաշահելու մասին, որ ամեն վայրկյան կրկնում են ու համը հանում:


Ճիշտն ասած՝ մի քիչ դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել, թե էդ ինչքան պիտի ասի, որ համը հանի ու ներվայնացնի։ Համենայնդեպս, փոխադարձ սիրո դեպքում դեռ չեմ լսել կամ տեսել նման դեպք, որ սիրելիներից մեկը էնքան ասի էդ բառերը, որ մյուսը հոգնի։ Լուրջ, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում։




> Իսկ ընդհանրապես իհարկե շաաատ հաճելի ա լսել էդ բառերը սիրածդ մարդու շուրթերից մանավանդ առաջին անգամ: 
> Բայց մի հոգեբանական գրքի մեջ կարդացել եմ, որ առաջին անգամ խոստովանություն անելուց իրոք սիրող տղան աշխատում ա շրջանցել էդ երեք բառը, իրա համար տանջանք ա էդ բառերը ասելը: Փոխարենը  նա գտնում ա նման արտահայտություններ. 
> "Ես անտարբեր չեմ քո նկատամբ..." կամ "Ես զգացմունքներ ունեմ քո նկատմամբ..." և այլն


Դե, առաջին անգամը լրիվ ուրիշ դեպք է, լրիվ ուրիշ հանգամանքներ։ Գոնե վերջին էջերում մենք կարծես թե արդեն էդ էտապն անցած, փոխադարձաբար սիրող զույգերի մասին էինք խոսում, չէ՞։




> Երևի դա գալիս ա մարդու խառնվածքից: Ես էլ օրինակ կներվայինանայի օրվա մեջ հազար անգամ նույն բանը լսելուց: Հասկացանք էլի, ինչ ես գլուխ տանում: Կարելի ա սերը ցույց տալ քո վերաբերմունքով, օրինակ, ինչպես Արիադնան ա ասում, գործի գնալուց առաջ ամուսնուդ համբուրելով և շատ ուրիշ բաներով





> բայց միթե իսկական կիրքն ու սերը բառերով են տրվում????





> Այ սրանում լիովին համաձայն եմ: Իհարկե սերը պետք ա արտահայտել:
> Ուղղակի ամեն մարդ իր ձևով ա արտահայտում: Դուք գտնում եք, որ ճիշտ է բառերով արտահայտվել ես գտնում եմ, որ բառերը շատ թույլ  գործիքներ են սիրո արտահայտման համար: Կան ավելի արտահայտիչ միջոցներ, որոնք ամեն կին ինքը պիտի գտնի:


Ինանա, գրածներիցդ իրոք էնպիսի տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, կարծես էդ խոսքերն ասելու կողմնակիցները պնդում են, թե դա սիրո արտահայտման միակ եղանակը պիտի լինի։ Ախր ոչ ոք էդպիսի բան չի ասել. ոչ ոք չի ասել, թե «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ» բառերը պիտի փոխարինեն սերը վերաբերմունքով, արարքներով արտահայտելուն։ Ոչ, էդ բառերն ընդամենը հաճելիորեն լրացնում են համապատասխան գործողություններին, պարզ է, որ չեն կարող փոխարինել,  էդ նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի կլիներ։ Խոսքը նրա մասին է, որ դրանք լրացուցիչ հաճույք են, որից չարժե զրկել ինքներս մեզ ու սիրելիին, եթե ասելու ցանկություն կա։ Ու եթե կա նման ցանկություն, շատ լավ է։ Ինձ, օրինակ, ինչքան էլ գործողություններով ապացուցեն սերը, միևնույն է, միշտ էլ կարիք զգալու եմ, որ նաև ասվեն էդ բառերը։ Ու համոզված եմ, որ էս առումով բոլորովին բացառիկ չեմ. մարդկանց զգալի մասն էդպես է զգում։

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010), Chuk (08.08.2010), Արևածագ (08.08.2010), Լուսաբեր (08.08.2010), Չամիչ (08.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Պարզությունն ու պրիմիտիվությունը լրիվ տարբեր հասկացություններ են, եկեք չխառնենք
> Եթե հենց սկզբից կարդաք իմ գրառումները կտեսնեք, որ ես չեմ ասում, թե սիրո մեջ բառերը բոլորովին հարկավոր չեն, ուղղակի չպետք է շաաատ կրկնել նույն բանը: Օրինակ, կրկնում են` օրինակ. դուք խինկալի շատ եք սիրում, ու շատ հաճելի ա այն ուտելը, բայց եթե օրը 3 անգամ սեղանին խինկալի դնեն, նորից առաջին անգամվա ախորժակով կուտեք???


Ես դրա համար էլ հատուկ նշեցի պարզություն բառը, ցույց տալու համար, որ նշված երևույթը պրիմիտիվության հետ եզր չունի  :Smile: 

Իսկ շատ ու քիչը այնքան հարաբերական է: Ես օրինակ խինկալին անընդհատ չեմ ուտի, բայց առանց հացի էլ սեղան չեմ նստի: Մեկի համար այդ խոսքը կարող է լինել հացի պես անհրաժեշտ, մյուսի համար բնավ ոչ էական, երրորդի համար կարող է հաճախ լսելը հաճելի լինի, հաջորդը կարող է անտարբեր լինի այդ խոսքերի նկատմամբ: Իսկ սիրող մարդկանց դեպքում ես չեմ կարծում, որ եթե ասենք *նա* *նե*ին անընդհատ այդ ասելու կարիք զգա, *նե*ն դրանից իրեն վատ զգա: Առնվազն դեպքերի մեծ մասում էդպես չի լինի  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:55 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:48 ----------




> Դուք երբևէ սիրե՞լ եք, Ինանա: Ինձ մոտ այն տպավորությունն ա, որ ոչ… Գոնե մի անգամ պարզապես հենց այնպես սիրահարված մարդու մտքով երբեք չէր անցնի, ըստ իս, սերը համեմատել խինկալու հետ…


Չէ, ինչի՞: Օրինակ կարելի է ժողովրդական բանահյուսություն ստեղծել. սերը խինկալի է, թե դուրդ չի գալիս, վրան սխտորով մածուն լցրու:

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Ե՞րբ պետք է ասել «ես քեզ սիրում եմ բառերը»։ Կամ երբեք՝ կամ էլ միշտ՝ գոնե աչքերով։ Այլապես առաջին անգամ ասածը իմաստ չունի։ :Wink:

----------


## Shah

Կարողա 100 անգամ էլ անհասկացված լինեմ, բայց էդ բառերը չեմ կարա լսեմ օրեկան ասենք 100 անգամ, կամ էլ հենց ինքս չեմ ասի ամեն րոպեն մեկ, իմ համար էդ բառերը ասելու համար մի ամբողջ արարողություն ա, "ես քեզ սիրում եմ" դա ասենք էն բառերը չեն որ ամեն րոպե պիտի ասեմ... Եթե էդ խոսքերը պիտի իրենց ուժն ու հեքիաթային էդ զգացում առաջացնելու ընդունակությունը կորցնեն, ապա դրա փոխարեն կասեի "սիրելիս, դե էլ չասեմ, հասկացար էլի..": Չէ էդ բառերը պետք ա ավելին լինեն քան թե սովորական բառերը:

----------

Inana (08.08.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ե՞րբ:
Օրինակ քիչ առաջ, որ կողքս նստած էր... չասեցի էշ-էշ:

Հեսա զանգեմ ասեմ  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010), Chuk (08.08.2010), Երկնային (09.08.2010), Էլիզե (08.08.2010), Լուսաբեր (08.08.2010)

----------


## Հայուհի

Կներեք, որ խառնվում եմ... 
Երբ մարդ իսկապես զգում է, որ սիրում է, այ էդ ժամանակ էլ պիտի ասի... Հետո կարողա ուշ լինի...

----------


## Inana

> Դուք երբևէ սիրե՞լ եք, Ինանա: Ինձ մոտ այն տպավորությունն ա, որ ոչ… Գոնե մի անգամ պարզապես հենց այնպես սիրահարված մարդու մտքով երբեք չէր անցնի, ըստ իս, սերը համեմատել խինկալու հետ…


 Չէ չեմ սիրել, բայց սիրահարված եղել եմ ու շաաատ անգամներ:
 Բայց ես սերը չեմ համեմատել խինկալիի հետ, այլ "ես քեզ սիրում եմ" բառերը: Ուշադիր եղիր: :Smile:

----------


## Սամսար

> "սիրելիս, դե էլ չասեմ, հասկացար էլի..":


Ճիշտ է, սիրելիին դիմելիս պետք է միշտ հենց այդ բառն ասել. նույնն է , թե ասես «ես քեզ սիրում եմ»։ :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Կարողա 100 անգամ էլ անհասկացված լինեմ, բայց էդ բառերը չեմ կարա լսեմ օրեկան ասենք 100 անգամ, կամ էլ հենց ինքս չեմ ասի ամեն րոպեն մեկ, իմ համար էդ բառերը ասելու համար մի ամբողջ արարողություն ա, "ես քեզ սիրում եմ" դա ասենք էն բառերը չեն որ ամեն րոպե պիտի ասեմ... Եթե էդ խոսքերը պիտի իրենց ուժն ու հեքիաթային էդ զգացում առաջացնելու ընդունակությունը կորցնեն, ապա դրա փոխարեն կասեի "սիրելիս, դե էլ չասեմ, հասկացար էլի..": Չէ էդ բառերը պետք ա ավելին լինեն քան թե սովորական բառերը:


Լավ կանես ոնց կանես, դա որովհետև քո վորոշումնա, բայց ասեմ, էլի...  :Blush:   :Jpit: 
Սիրում եմ, սիրելիս, շատ եմ սիրում... ու նման լիքը արտահայտություններ, որոնք ուղղվում են սիրելիին ոչ մի անգամ իսկապես սիրող մարդու համար սովորական չեն կարա դառնան... ախր, եթե դու մտածում ես, որ դրանք արտասանելուց հետո պետքա դառնան սովորական, ուրեմն լարվում ես ասելուց կամ լսելուց, ուրեմն դա էլ բնական չի: Իսկ նման բաները պետքա էնքան բնական ու սահուն հնչեն...

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010), Ուլուանա (08.08.2010)

----------


## Inana

Սերը ավելի խորն եմ ընկալում, քանի որ սիրել նշանակում է դառնալ մի ընդհանուրի երկու մաս: Գտնում եմ, որ իրոք իրար սիրող մարդիկ իրար կհասկանան  առանց բառերի էլ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ ջան ես ասում եմ էդ բառերը չարաշահելու մասին, որ ամեն վայրկյան կրկնում են ու համը հանում:
>  Իսկ ընդհանրապես իհարկե շաաատ հաճելի ա լսել էդ բառերը սիրածդ մարդու շուրթերից մանավանդ առաջին անգամ: 
> Բայց մի հոգեբանական գրքի մեջ կարդացել եմ, որ առաջին անգամ խոստովանություն անելուց իրոք սիրող տղան աշխատում ա շրջանցել էդ երեք բառը, իրա համար տանջանք ա էդ բառերը ասելը: Փոխարենը  նա գտնում ա նման արտահայտություններ. 
> "Ես անտարբեր չեմ քո նկատամբ..."
> կամ "Ես զգացմունքներ ունեմ քո նկատմամբ..." և այլն


Առաջին անգամ սիրահարված մարդու պարագայում, երեւի պայմանավորված է փորձի պակասից, որովհետեւ փորձի պակասը կարող է պատճառ հանդիսանալ, որ մարդը չկարողանա կողմնորոշվել՝ այն ինչ կատարվում է սե՞ր է, թե՞ կիրք: Բայց, երբեք չի բացառվում, որ 18 տարեկանում մարդը հանդիպի հենց այն միակին ում հետ կուզի անցկացնել իր ողջ կյանքը: Պապիկիս եղբոր թոռը 18 տարեկան է, հանդիպել է իր երկրորդ կեսին, միասին նույն կուրսում են սովորում, սպասում են ավարտեն, որ ամուսնանան: Այնպես, որ տարիքը այս դեպքում, նույնպես, այնքան էլ կապ չունի:

Սերը էնպիսի բան է, որ կարող է 6 տարեկան երեխային էլ այցելել: Երբ դու զգում ես տխրություն, դու գիտես չէ՞, որ դա հենց տխրություն է, չես կարող այլ զգացմունքի հետ շփոթել, նույնն էլ սիրո դեպքում, երբ այն այցելի երբեք չես երկմտի ու չես կասկածի՝ արդո՞ք դա իսկական սեր է, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե երբեք այդ խոսքերը ասելու ցանկություն չես ունեցել ուրեմն չես էլ սիրել, համակրել ես:

----------


## Katka

> Առաջին անգամ սիրահարված մարդու պարագայում, երեւի պայմանավորված է փորձի պակասից, որովհետեւ փորձի պակասը կարող է պատճառ հանդիսանալ, որ մարդը չկարողանա կողմնորոշվել՝ այն ինչ կատարվում է *սե՞ր է, թե՞ կիրք*: Բայց, երբեք չի բացառվում, որ 18 տարեկանում մարդը հանդիպի հենց այն միակին ում հետ կուզի անցկացնել իր ողջ կյանքը: Պապիկիս եղբոր թոռը 18 տարեկան է, հանդիպել է իր երկրորդ կեսին, միասին նույն կուրսում են սովորում, սպասում են ավարտեն, որ ամուսնանան: Այնպես, որ տարիքը այս դեպքում, նույնպես, այնքան էլ կապ չունի:
> 
> Սերը էնպիսի բան է, որ կարող է 6 տարեկան երեխային էլ այցելել: Երբ դու զգում ես տխրություն, դու գիտես չէ՞, որ դա հենց տխրություն է, չես կարող այլ զգացմունքի հետ շփոթել, նույնն էլ սիրո դեպքում, երբ այն այցելի երբեք չես երկմտի ու չես կասկածի՝ արդո՞ք դա իսկական սեր է, թե՞ ոչ: Եթե երբեք այդ խոսքերը ասելու ցանկություն չես ունեցել ուրեմն չես էլ սիրել, համակրել ես:


Սե՞ր, թե՞ կիրք :Shok: 

Բա կրքոտ սե՞րը :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Համակրելով էլ կարող ես ասել՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ: :Tongue:

----------


## Սամսար

> Եթե երբեք այդ խոսքերը ասելու ցանկություն չես ունեցել ուրեմն չես էլ սիրել, համակրել ես:


Լավ է, որ ասացիր ասելու ցանկություն ունենալ-չունենալու, այլ ոչ թե սիրել-չսիրելու ցանկություն։ Իսկապես, մարդիկ կան, որ պարզապես չեն կարողացել ասել էդ բառերը, թեև ուշքները գնացել է, խելռել են սիրելիի համար։ Մեղադրելու չի. էդ հանգամանքը կապված է նաև հոգեբանական տիպի, խառնվածքի հետ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սերը ավելի խորն եմ ընկալում, քանի որ սիրել նշանակում է դառնալ մի ընդհանուրի երկու մաս: Գտնում եմ, որ իրոք իրար սիրող մարդիկ իրար կհասկանան  առանց բառերի էլ:


Ախր էդ բառերը արդեն սիրող զույգերի դեպքում ինչ–որ տեղեկություն չեն, որ ասես, դրանով հասկանան՝ սիրում ես, թե չէ։ Էստեղ հարցն ամենևին էլ հասկանալ–չհասկանալը չի, էլի։ Էդ բառերը համարժեք են, ասենք, շոյելուն, փաղաքշելուն, համբուրելուն։ Չգիտեմ, ինձ համար էդ նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասես՝ անպայման պիտի համբուրի՞, պիտի գրկի՞, որ իմանամ՝ ինձ սիրում ա։ Լուրջ եմ ասում, լրիվ համարժեք բաներ են դրանք ինձ համար։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:33 ----------




> Լավ է, որ ասացիր ասելու ցանկություն ունենալ-չունենալու, այլ ոչ թե սիրել-չսիրելու ցանկություն։ Իսկապես, մարդիկ կան, որ պարզապես չեն կարողացել ասել էդ բառերը, թեև ուշքները գնացել է, խելռել են սիրելիի համար։ Մեղադրելու չի. էդ հանգամանքը կապված է նաև հոգեբանական տիպի, խառնվածքի հետ։


Հա, պարզ է, որ մարդիկ տարբեր են, ու խառնվածքից կախված՝ մեկի համար կարող է էդ բառերն ասելը կամ լսելը կենսական պահանջ լինել, մեկ ուրիշի համար՝ ոչ, նաև մեկը կարող է հեշտությամբ ասել, մեկ ուրիշի համար դա հոգեբանորեն բարդ խնդիր լինի։ Ու նաև համաձայն եմ, որ դրանով չի որոշվում սիրել–չսիրելը, բայց միաժամանակ համոզված եմ, որ նույնիսկ էն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր առանձնապես պահանջ չունեն, որ իրենց էդ բառերն ասեն, միևնույն է, հաճելի է լսելը։

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սե՞ր, թե՞ կիրք
> 
> Բա կրքոտ սե՞րը
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համակրելով էլ կարող ես ասել՝ ես քեզ սիրում եմ:


Դե, կիրք ասելով նկատի ունեմ զուտ ֆիզիկական ձգողությունը, երբ էտ ձգողությունը անցնում ա ու տակը բան չի մնում, չնայած, կան բազմաթիվ զույգեր որոնց կապը տարիներ շարունակ շարունակվում ա հենց միայն էտ կիրք կոչվածի շնորհիվ: Բայց հազվադեպ, սովորաբար երբ մարդկանց կապողը միայն կիրքն ա, իսկ կիրքը շուտ ա մարում, տակը մնում ա կատարյալ դատարկություն եւ օտարություն:

----------


## Katka

> Դե, կիրք ասելով նկատի ունեմ զուտ ֆիզիկական ձգողությունը, երբ էտ ձգողությունը անցնում ա ու տակը բան չի մնում, չնայած, կան բազմաթիվ զույգեր որոնց կապը տարիներ շարունակ շարունակվում ա հենց միայն էտ կիրք կոչվածի շնորհիվ: Բայց հազվադեպ, սովորաբար երբ մարդկանց կապողը միայն կիրքն ա, իսկ կիրքը շուտ ա մարում, տակը մնում ա կատարյալ դատարկություն եւ օտարություն:


Հը՞ն :Shok: 

Տենց բան չկա: 
Սիրե՞լ ես:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հը՞ն
> 
> Տենց բան չկա: 
> Սիրե՞լ ես:


Կրքից եմ խոսում Կատկա ջան :Shok:

----------


## Katka

> Կրքից եմ խոսում Կատկա ջան


Հա՞ :Think: 

Լավ, քո վերընշյալ զգացողություններից եւ վիճակներից որեւիցե մեկը զգացե՞լ կամ ապրե՞լ ես:

----------


## Ariadna

> Դե, կիրք ասելով նկատի ունեմ զուտ ֆիզիկական ձգողությունը, երբ էտ ձգողությունը անցնում ա ու տակը բան չի մնում, չնայած, կան բազմաթիվ զույգեր որոնց կապը տարիներ շարունակ շարունակվում ա հենց միայն էտ կիրք կոչվածի շնորհիվ: Բայց հազվադեպ, սովորաբար երբ մարդկանց կապողը միայն կիրքն ա, իսկ կիրքը շուտ ա մարում, տակը մնում ա կատարյալ դատարկություն եւ օտարություն:


Էէէ, Չամիչ ջան, ախր առանց էդ անտեր կրքի սեր չի լինում, հակառակը միգուցե, բայց առանց կիրք սերը սովորական ընկերությունն է ըստ իս։  Իհարկե էդպիսի ընկերական ընտանիքները ավելի շատ են մեր հասարակությունում, քան իսկական կրքասերայինները (շատ էլ լավ բառ ա  :Jpit: ), բայց ամեն դեպքում էստեղ քննարկում ենք սիրող զույգերին, ուրեմն կիրքը էստեղ միշտ առկա է  :Smile:

----------

Katka (09.08.2010), Kita (09.08.2010), Երկնային (09.08.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հա՞
> 
> Լավ, քո վերընշյալ զգացողություններից եւ վիճակներից որեւիցե մեկը զգացե՞լ կամ ապրե՞լ ես:


Ափսոս էտ ֆիլմի անունը չեմ հիշում, Մերիլ Սթրիփն ու Ռոբերտ Դենիրոն են խաղում, այդ ֆիլմում երկուսն էլ բավականին երիտասարդ են: Ֆիլմի սյուժեյում, նախքան իրար հանդիպելը երկուսն էլ ամուսնացած են, պատահական հանդիպում են ու էլ չեն կարողանում առանց իրար, ժամադրվում են մետրոյի գնացքի մեջ եւ իրանց հարաբերությունները ի սկզբանե կառուցվում է միայն շփման հարթության վրա: Երբ Դենիրոն իր կնոջը հայտնում է, որ հանդիպել է մեկ այլ կնոջ, բայց դրանք պարզապես հանդիպումներ են եւ ոչ ավելին, կինը ասում է՝ բայց դա ավելի սարսափելի է չէ՞: 

Կարծում եմ սերը այն է երբ մարդիկ ձուլվում են իրար մեջ հենց շփման ընթացքում, երբ կիրքը լոկ այդ ամենի տրամաբանական շարունակությունն է:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:20 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:16 ----------




> Էէէ, Չամիչ ջան, ախր առանց էդ անտեր կրքի սեր չի լինում, հակառակը միգուցե, բայց առանց կիրք սերը սովորական ընկերությունն է ըստ իս։  Իհարկե էդպիսի ընկերական ընտանիքները ավելի շատ են մեր հասարակությունում, քան իսկական կրքասերայինները (շատ էլ լավ բառ ա ), բայց ամեն դեպքում էստեղ քննարկում ենք սիրող զույգերին, ուրեմն կիրքը էստեղ միշտ առկա է


Համաձայն եմ Արիադնա ջան, առանց կիրք սեր չկա, բայց առանց սեր կիրք կա չէ՞ Մեզ մոտ մի քիչ այլ է, բայց արտասահմանում  ինչքան կան էնպիսի դեպքեր, երբա մարդիկ հանդիպում են իրար, կրքով են լցվում, հենց նույն օրը բավարարում են կիրքը եւ վերջ, ամեն մեկը շարունակում է իր ճանապարհը:

----------


## Katka

> Ափսոս էտ ֆիլմի անունը չեմ հիշում, Մերիլ Սթրիփն ու Ռոբերտ Դենիրոն են խաղում, այդ ֆիլմում երկուսն էլ բավականին երիտասարդ են: Ֆիլմի սյուժեյում, նախքան իրար հանդիպելը երկուսն էլ ամուսնացած են, պատահական հանդիպում են ու էլ չեն կարողանում առանց իրար, ժամադրվում են մետրոյի գնացքի մեջ եւ իրանց հարաբերությունները ի սկզբանե կառուցվում է միայն շփման հարթության վրա: Երբ Դենիրոն իր կնոջը հայտնում է, որ հանդիպել է մեկ այլ կնոջ, բայց դրանք պարզապես հանդիպումներ են եւ ոչ ավելին, կինը ասում է՝ բայց դա ավելի սարսափելի է չէ՞: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ սերը այն է երբ մարդիկ ձուլվում են իրար մեջ հենց շփման ընթացքում, երբ կիրքը լոկ այդ ամենի տրամաբանական շարունակությունն է:


Սեքսն է, չէ, սեր անելն է դառնում այդ ամենի տրամաբանական շարունակությունը: Բայց կիրքը շարունակություն չի կարող լինել: Մարդիկ իրար չեն կարող սիրել առանց ֆիզիկական ձգողության եւ հակառակը:

----------

Ariadna (09.08.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Համաձայն եմ Արիադնա ջան, առանց կիրք սեր չկա, բայց առանց սեր կիրք կա չէ՞ Մեզ մոտ մի քիչ այլ է, բայց արտասահմանում  ինչքան կան էնպիսի դեպքեր, երբա մարդիկ հանդիպում են իրար, կրքով են լցվում, հենց նույն օրը բավարարում են կիրքը եւ վերջ, ամեն մեկը շարունակում է իր ճանապարհը:


 Էդ դեպքերը էստեղ էլ շատ կան, բայց էսօր ուրախ առիթով ենք հավաքվել, միայն սերն ենք քննարկում՝ կրքախառը  :Jpit:

----------

Katka (09.08.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սեքսն է, չէ, սեր անելն է դառնում այդ ամենի տրամաբանական շարունակությունը: Բայց կիրքը շարունակություն չի կարող լինել: Մարդիկ իրար չեն կարող սիրել առանց ֆիզիկական ձգողության եւ հակառակը:


Դու պնդում ես, որ չկա կիրք առանց սե՞ր:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  00:28 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  00:26 ----------




> Էդ դեպքերը էստեղ էլ շատ կան, բայց էսօր ուրախ առիթով ենք հավաքվել, միայն սերն ենք քննարկում՝ կրքախառը


Հա իսկականից, կարծես թե կամաց կամաց թեմայից շեղվում ենք, կարելի է առանձին թեմա բացել :Smile:

----------


## Katka

Սիրել ա պետք: Սերը թեորիաներ չի  սիրում: Մենակ պրակտիկա… :Xeloq: 

Հ.Գ. "Falling in love" է կոչվում նշածդ ֆիլմը, Չամիչ :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. ժողովուրդ, թեմայից մի շեղվեք։ Կրքի և սիրո վերաբերյալ առանձին թեմա ունենք՝ «Սեր և կիրք. ինչպե՞ս տարբերել»։ Գուցե ձեր քննարկմանը լիովին չի համապատասխանում, բայց հաստատ ավելի է համապատասխանում, քան սույն թեման։*

----------

Ariadna (09.08.2010), Katka (09.08.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Դու պնդում ես, որ չկա կիրք առանց սե՞ր:


Չէ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Սիրել ա պետք: Սերը թեորիաներ չի  սիրում: Մենակ պրակտիկա…
> 
> Հ.Գ. "Falling in love" է կոչվում նշածդ ֆիլմը, Չամիչ


Լիովին համամիտ եմ, պրակտիկա եւ միայն պրակտիկա.

Շատ եմ սիրում այդ ֆիլմը.

----------


## romanista

Պարտադիր չի ասել այս բառերը, սիրելիին հասկացնելու համար, որ սիրում ես... սովորական քաղցր շփումը միմյանց հետ, քո նրա հանդեպ կատարած արարքները, քո շարժումները, ձեր իրար հանդիպող հայացքները... էս ամենը արդեն իսկ երկուսին էլ բացատրում ա, որ սերը կա, իսկ այդ երեք բառը ես ընդունում եմ որպես կնիք, որը հաստատում է մի նոր սիրահար զույգի ի հայտ գալը... դրա համար, այս բառերը պետք է ասել ամենավերջում, երբ արդեն ամեն ինչում համոզված ես... քանի որ շատ անգամ է լինում, որ սիրտդ ուղեղիցդ առաջ է ընկնում, ասում էս էս բառերը, հետո հասկանում ես, որ ինչ որ մի բան էն չի... ես մտածում եմ նաև, որ ճիշտը այն է, որ դու թողես զուգընկերդ քեզ այդ բառերն ասի առաջինը, քանի որ դու արդեն գիտես որ սիրում ես, բայց քո սիրո օբյեկտի կողմից այդ բառերր լսելուց այն կողմ քաղցր բան չկա...

----------


## dvgray

եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ "անհրաժեշտ" ա, ապա կարծում եմ վաբշե պետք չի ասել:

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.08.2010), Shah (09.08.2010), VisTolog (12.01.2011), Աբելյան (13.08.2010), Սամսար (09.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

> եթե բանը հասել ա նրան, որ "անհրաժեշտ" ա, ապա կարծում եմ վաբշե պետք չի ասել:


"Բառերն ավելորդ են" էս դեպքի համար ա, սիրո խոստովանությունը կարելի ա անել շատ այլ ուրիշ ձևերով:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չէ:


 :Shok:  Հաստատ կա, համենայն դեպս տղեքի մոտ:

----------

Ariadna (09.08.2010), SSS (09.08.2010), VisTolog (12.01.2011), Դեկադա (09.08.2010), Երկնային (09.08.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Հաստատ կա, համենայն դեպս տղեքի մոտ:


Կանանց մոտ էլ նենց ոչինչ. :Smile:

----------

SSS (09.08.2010)

----------


## Katka

Ես հակառակն էի պնդում:  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Չէ-ն ուրիշ բանի էր ուղղված :Blush:

----------


## tikopx

թեմայի մեջ 10 էջից ավել կարդացի ու սաղ նույն բանա համարյա գրած ,մի բան կասեմ , դա կասես անկախ քեզնից, բերանտ կարտասանի , երբ պետք լինի,մի սպասի ետ պահին,ես դեռ չեմ ասել ,նույնիսկ չեմ էլ մոտիկացել, բայց դա իմ կարծիքնա:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Թեմայի հարցին եթե անկեղծ պատասխանեմ, ապա՝ ոչ հաճախ: 

Հ.Գ. Պրծ, ես իմ բախտի վրա քար գցեցի

----------


## tikopx

> Թեմայի հարցին եթե անկեղծ պատասխանեմ, ապա՝ ոչ հաճախ: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Պրծ, ես իմ բախտի վրա քար գցեցի


իրա ասելուց հետո դու չասիր? մեկ մեկ աղջիկներնել են հասկանում իրանց սխալները:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:


Հարցը տրված է ա՞նցյալ ժամանակով, թ՞ե ներկա  :Think: 

Եթե անցյալ, այսինքն՝ դեռ առաջին անգամ պետք քո շուրթերից հնչի այդ արտահայտությունը, ապա պետք է լավ մտածել և նոր գործել:
Իսկ եթե խոսքը ներկայի մասին է, ապա՝ պետք չէ դրան ինչոր ժամանակ կամ իրավիճակ նախատեսել, որի ժամանակ պետք է ասել. «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ»:

Սիրող անձնավորությունը (մաքուր սիրով) օրվա մեջ կարող տասնյակ անգամներ այդ կրկնել «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ :Love: , սիրելիս...»

----------

Ֆոտոն (24.08.2010)

----------


## ամատոնա

Ասել այն ժամանակ, երբ էլ ուժ չես ունենում լռելու, երբ ներսդ լիքն է ու դատարկելու անհրաժեժտություն կա...բայց մի վտանգ էլ կա՝ դատարկելուց քեզ ավելին է մնում...

----------


## Interdenominational

> Սիրող անձնավորությունը (մաքուր սիրով) օրվա մեջ կարող տասնյակ անգամներ այդ կրկնել «Ես քեզ սիրում եմ, սիրելիս...»


Ցավոտ հարց շոշափեցիք, հարգելիս… ի ամոթ ինձ… օրինակ, օրվա մեջ խորամանկա-թախծախառը լսում եմ՝ «Քանի՞ օր է, չես ասել… … …» : Եվ ես ուղղվում եմ… և ուղղվում եմ  :Blush:   :Wink:

----------

Ժունդիայի (24.08.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Պետք է ասել, երբ համոզված ես, որ դրական պատասխան կստանաս :Smile:

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Կարծում եմ ասել պետք է այն ժամանակ երբ, ՉԵՍ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՉԱՍԵԼ...

----------

RADIOmanyachka (12.01.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Հենց հիմա էլ կարելի է ասել:  :Love:

----------

Askalaf (27.08.2010), Chuk (27.08.2010), E-la Via (13.01.2011), RADIOmanyachka (12.01.2011), Tig (27.08.2010), tikopx (26.08.2010), Yeghoyan (01.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (27.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (26.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (27.08.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց հիմա էլ կարելի է ասել:


Սիրում եմ  :Love:

----------

E-la Via (13.01.2011), Lianik (28.10.2010), RADIOmanyachka (17.02.2011), Tig (27.08.2010), tikopx (27.08.2010), Yeghoyan (01.10.2010), Անտիգոնե (27.08.2010), Արամ (29.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (27.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (27.08.2010), ՆանՍ (27.08.2010), Ֆոտոն (07.10.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

պետք չէ մտածել թե երբ ասել,պետք է ուղղակի ասել այդ հրաշք բառերն

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:12 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:11 ----------




> Կարծում եմ ասել պետք է այն ժամանակ երբ, ՉԵՍ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՉԱՍԵԼ...


իհարկե,եթե սիրես չասել չես կարող

----------


## Lianik

<<Սիրում եմ քեզ>>.... հաճախ է ասել պետք, միայն երբ զգում ես հոգով... :Love:

----------

E-la Via (13.01.2011), RADIOmanyachka (17.02.2011), Tig (30.08.2010)

----------


## Lianik

Այս վերնագրի տակ մի բան հիշեցի... ու քանի որ հենց ստեղ հիշեցի, այստեղ էլ կգրեմ...

Դու մի քիչ խենթ ես, 
Մի քիչ երազուն, 
Մի քիչ մանուկ ես, 
Մի քիչ էլ հասուն,
Դու գուցե այն չես,
Ինչ կարծում եմ ես....
Բայց ուշ է արդեն.. ԵՍ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ....................

հ.գ անկեղծ ասած չգիտեմ ում խոսքերն են :Blush:  միգուցե Սևակի?? :Love:

----------

E-la Via (13.01.2011), Gayl (13.01.2011), Meme (12.01.2011), RADIOmanyachka (17.02.2011), Yeghoyan (01.10.2010), ՆանՍ (18.02.2011), Շինարար (02.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երբ որ քեզ խնդրում են դա անել :Jpit:

----------


## Lianik

> Երբ որ քեզ խնդրում են դա անել


Մի խոսքով <<ԵՍ ՔԵԶ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ>>-ն էլ է խնդրելով??? :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## BSmbat

Ինձանից, ոնց ասում են, շատ կապրես, Անտիգոնե  :Ok:  ես ել ուզում էի ասել_վերջում

----------


## "Green eyes"

Պետք է ասել ,երբ զգում ես,բացի դրանից սիրտը կհուշի,երբ ասել,ինչպես ասւմ են ճիշտ ժամանակին,և չպետք է ուշացնել:

----------

E-la Via (13.01.2011), Lianik (01.10.2010), RADIOmanyachka (17.02.2011), Ֆոտոն (13.01.2011)

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

Երբ արդեն հոգիդ չի կարող լռել ու բղավում է քեզ, որ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՍ: Երբ արդեն աչքերդ են արտաբերում այդ արտահաըությունը, երբ նայում ես ՆՐԱՆ կամ մտածում ես նրա մասին:
<<ԵՍ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ>> սա իմ ձայնն է ասոել, իմ աչքերն են ասել, սիրտս է բղավել:
Երջանիկ եմ, որ ապրել եմ այս ամենը: :Love:

----------

E-la Via (13.01.2011), Meme (12.01.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Դե տենց գիշերը 2-ի կողմերը էլի:

----------

*e}|{uka* (12.01.2011), Ariadna (12.01.2011), E-la Via (13.01.2011), Kuk (12.01.2011), matlev (13.01.2011), tikopx (12.01.2011), VisTolog (12.01.2011), Արևածագ (12.01.2011), Հայկօ (12.01.2011), Մանուլ (13.01.2011), ՆանՍ (13.01.2011), Սլիմ (18.02.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

Անմիջապես հետո  :Jpit: :

----------

E-la Via (13.01.2011), Kuk (13.01.2011), Moonwalker (12.01.2011), Tig (13.01.2011), tikopx (12.01.2011), Ungrateful (12.01.2011), VisTolog (12.01.2011), Արևածագ (13.01.2011), Ձայնալար (12.01.2011), Սլիմ (18.02.2011)

----------


## Արևածագ

Առաջ և ընթացքում էլ բնավ չեն խանգարում:  Մի բան էլ օգնում են:  :Wink:

----------

E-la Via (13.01.2011), Kuk (13.01.2011), Tig (13.01.2011), Սլիմ (18.02.2011)

----------


## Rainbow Girl

Ինձ թվում է,միշտ էլ հարկավոր է ասել այդ գեղեցիկ բառերը…ԵՍ ՍԻՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ՔԵԶ…Դե եթե իհարկե մեջդ սեր կա ու սիրում ես ինչ որ մեկին շատ ուժգին: :Love:

----------

Lianik (18.02.2011), RADIOmanyachka (17.02.2011)

----------


## Lusinamara

Երբ պարզապես չես կարող չասել... :Smile:

----------

Chilly (18.02.2011), Lianik (18.02.2011), RADIOmanyachka (17.02.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

եթե  դիմացինիդ,  ում որ  ողղված  են  այդ  խոսքերը,  հաճելի  է լսել,  ուրեմն  հա  էլ  ասա

----------

Lianik (18.02.2011), Lusinamara (17.02.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Անհրաժեշտ է ասել Վալենտինի օրը!!

----------


## Հայկօ

> Անհրաժեշտ է ասել Վալենտինի օրը!!


Դե մի տարի համբերեք  :LOL: :

----------

Սլիմ (18.02.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

> Դե մի տարի համբերեք :


Այօ՛: Իսկ մինչ այդ խնայեք ռեսուրսները տխմար խոսակցությունների վրա և փոխարենը սիրով զբաղվեք:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (18.02.2011), zanazan (18.02.2011), Հայկօ (17.02.2011), Մարկուս (10.05.2013), Սլիմ (18.02.2011)

----------


## zanazan

> Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:


Երբ որ պատրաստվում ես "լքել" նրան...

----------

Lianik (18.02.2011), VisTolog (18.02.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

> Ասել ՝ Ես Քեզ Սիրում եմ, լուրջ քայլ է և ասողի համար, և լսողի: Եվ ուրեմն ե՞րբ ասել այդ ղոսքերը:


Այն ժամանակ, երբ նա պատրաստվում է ոստիկանությունում բռնաբարության մասին հաղորդում տալ....  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (02.03.2011), Chilly (18.02.2011), Chuk (18.02.2011), Kita (19.02.2011), Lusinamara (18.02.2011), paniaG (18.02.2011), Skeptic (02.03.2011), VisTolog (18.02.2011), Ձայնալար (18.02.2011), ՆանՍ (03.03.2011), Սլիմ (18.02.2011)

----------


## Lianik

> Երբ որ պատրաստվում ես "լքել" նրան...


լրիվ համամիտ եմ ամեն անգամ հրաժեշտ տալիս...  :Love:

----------


## Chilly

չի կարելի ասել, սուտ բան ա, ու վաբշե, սաղ սուտ ա

----------

My World My Space (18.02.2011), VisTolog (18.02.2011), Հայուհի (18.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.02.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

երբ էլ չես դիմանում, ամեն անգամ իրեն տեսնելուց սիրտդ կրծքավանդակից քիչ է մնում դուրս գա, հատակը չես զգում երբ իրեն տեսնում ես ու միիիիիիիիշտ, միիիիիշտ ուզում ես իր ներկայությունը կողքդ զգաս... 
համենայն դեպս իմ մոտ սենցա եղել  :Smile:

----------

Adriano (02.03.2011), Arpine (12.09.2011), erexa (02.03.2011), Lianik (03.03.2011)

----------


## PAyk

YErbeq :Smile:

----------

